# إستمرار مذابح الاسلام الخسيسة التى تشمئز منها الطبيعة الانسانية



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

*جريمة نذلة   تنحط فيها نفوس اللابشر  الى  الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا دين والــــــــــلا اخلاق 

شياطين محمدية 
تعترض طرق حافلات رحلات  متجهه لدير انبا صمؤئيل فى صعيد مصر لتمطر بوابل من الاسلحة  الالية    اطفالا  عُّـــّزل 
فتصعد ارواح اطفال وغيرهم  الى بارئها 
الشهداء السعداء  حوالى   28  على الاقل وعشرات المصابين​



المصدر من هنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...



تخنث وميوعة السيسي  ومياصته وحماقته هى الفاعل الرئيسي  
يده المرتعشة  هى المتهم الاوحد​

*


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2017)

*اى دين هذا
رحمتك يا رب*​


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2017)

*رمضان كريم يا مسلمين*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

*من قرية دير الجرنوس  الفاعل  يلقي  على  ارضية  مسرح الجريمة  منشورات  تهنئ المسلمين  بشهر رمضان  *​وصباح الخير يا سيـــــــــــسي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

*الاعلام المصري   بيصلي الجمعة  وماعندوش فكرة   عن جمهورية مغاغة الصديقة *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*دعا الرئيس  عبد الفتاح السيسى لإجتماع مجلس أمنى مُصغر لبحث تداعيات حادث المنيا  ويتابع رئيس الجمهورية عن كثب الموقف الأمنى بالبلاد ووجه رئيس الجمهورية  بإتخاذ كافة الاجراءات اللازمة لرعاية المصابين. اليوم السابع​ *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*ضحايا حادث اطلاق نار على أتوبيس لأقباط المنيا، مما أسفر عن وفاة 23 شخصاً، وأصابة 25 آخرون، 26 مايو 2017.










*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*قال الأنبا أغاثون، أسقف مطرانية مغاغة  والعدوة بمحافظة المنيا، إن جميع ضحايا الثلاث حافلات التي تم استهدافها  مصابون بطلقات آلية عيار 7.62×36 ملي بحسب مصادر طبية.

وأوضح أنه تم استهداف 3 حافلات اليوم من قبل مسلحين بالقرب من مركز العدوة  بشمال المنيا، لافتا إلى أن الحافلات الثلاث قادمة من بني سويف تقل عددا من  الأقباط، في طريقهم إلى دير الأنبا صموئيل بمغاغة، وجميعهم مقيمون بمركز  الفشن بمحافظة بني سويف، وميكروباص محمل بالمواطنين وجميعهم مقيمون بمركز  بني مزار، وسيارة "ربع نقل" من قرية الجرنوس بمركز مغاغة.
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

_طفلة  ضحية من ضحايا  شياطين محمد  ابليس
الفاشليين فى كل شيئ  الا الغدر  والعدوان   على الامنين ظلما  وغدرا  وجوراً  فتأمل بسالتهم  واقتنع بسمو رسالتهم 

وصدقوا   ان جزاء الذين يعادون الله ورسوله ...ان يقتلوا  - فهذا الملاك البرئ  كانت تعادى الهههم  ومعبودهم ...  
صدقوا فيما كذبوا .​_


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

رمضان كريم يا جماعة  كانوا بيعيدوا علينا فى اعيادنا كده بقا فى تطور اصبحوا بيدونا العيدية فى عيدنا وبيعيدوا علينا فى اعيادهم ومناسباتهم
رمضان كريم يا مصريين  رمضان كريم يا مسلمين يا مسالمين  رمضان كريم يا شيخ الازهر الجليل  رمضان كريم يا رئيس دولتنا العظيم  رمضان كريم لجيشنا الهمام المتين  رمضان كريم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*العربية عاجل* 









*الداخلية المصرية: 3 سيارات دفع رباعي شاركت في هجوم المنيا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

*   [إنتــــــــــــــــــوا  مـــــــــــســـــيـــــــــحيـــــــن   ؟؟؟؟!!!!]   

ســـــــــــــــرقة  بالاكراه   تحت تهديد الاسلحة  باخذ الذهب والفلوس  {غنــــــائم } [الأنــفــال]
من النساء  

((سيارات   دفع   رباعى - مسألة  خليجية  ))   

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*توجهت غادة والي وزيرة التضامن الاجتماعي  إلى محافظة المنيا فور ورود خبر الحادث الإرهابي للاطمئنان على المصابين في  المستشفيات وتقديم العزاء لأسر الشهداء والوقوف بجانبهم لدعمهم وتلبية  احتياجاتهم في الرعاية الاجتماعية.
*


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

خليجية مش خليجية انا ليا دعوة ببلدى ازاى بيدخلوا بعربيات بالشكل ده جوه البلد ازاى بيتواجد وبيعرفوا ادق التفاصيل دى  هو احنا عايشين فين مفيش امن مفيش شرطة مفيش كمائن ازاى عربيات دفع رباعى تطلع وتهاجم اتوبيس رحلات ومحدش يعترض طريقهم هما ظهروا فجأة مثلا  طايرين لابسين طاقية الاخفى  فهمونى هو فى ايه ايه اللى بيحصل بالظبط


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

شيخ الازهر يدين الحادث الارهابى ويدعوا الجميع للتكاتف والتضامن ... صح النوم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*أمر المستشار نبيل صادق النائب العام، اليوم الجمعة، بفتح تحقيق عاجل وموسع حول حادث استهداف أتوبيس*

*المنيا*


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

كشفت مصادر كنسية، أن غالبية شهداء حادث المنيا من الأطفال، الذين كانوا في رحلة دينية من مطرانية الفشن للأقباط الأرثوذكس إلى دير الأنبا صموئيل.

وأضافت المصادر في تصريحات لـ"فيتو"، أن 4 سيارات دفع رباعي تقل 10 ملثمين، استهدفوا حافلة وعددًا من السيارات الأخرى تقل الأقباط على مدق الدير، ما أدى إلى مصرع عدد كبير من الأطفال، فضلا عن عدد من العمال الذين كانوا متوجهين للدير بسيارة ربع نقل.

كان مجهولون أطلقوا النار على أتوبيس رحلات في طريقه لدير الأنبا صموئيل المعترف بمغاغة شمال المنيا، مما أسفر عن سقوط 24 شهيدا وإصابة 26 شخصًا، وتم نقل الجثث والمصابين للمستشفى.

وكانت أجهزة الأمن تلقت إخطارًا بقيام مجهولين بإطلاق النار على أتوبيس رحلات في طريقه لدير الأنبا صموئيل بمغاغة شمال المحافظة، مما أسفر عن إصابة 24 شخصًا واستشهاد 26 آخرين، حتى الآن، وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الأمن إلى المنطقة، وتقوم الآن سيارات الإسعاف بنقل الجثث والمصابين لمستشفيي "مغاغة والعدوة".

الاطفال احباب الله يا بشر  ذنبهم ايه الاطفال يا وحوش البشرية يا ذئاب الانسانية يا عديمى الدين والضمير ملاعين ربنا يرحمنا برحمته يا رب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*يالصور ,, للكبار فقط اول صور للشهداء من مشرحة المغاغه +18









*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

https://twitter.com/Masrawy/status/868075917083529216 




*الأنبا مكاريوس: رئيس الوزراء ووزيرا الصحة والتضامن في طريقهما للمني*ا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

هذا ما  تركه الجناه  فى  مسرح الاحداث تهكما  وتنكيلا  برحلة الاطفال المغدورين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

*عايز  حد  عاقل  عادل  يجاوبنى عن سِؤآل  واحد  فقط     
 أى العقيدتين أفسد؟؟؟   ريحـــّـــونى 
 يا عالم   
...    عقــــــــيدة مين اللى فاسدة   
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

*احسن  علاج للسيسي  ما تقوللوللوشي  الحقيقة   - اعزلوه عن الواقع يا بطانته  ...  الذين حوله ..

...    طبطب عليهم  يا سيسي   يا حـُـنــّــيـــــن  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*الأنبا أرميا 35 شهيدا في حادث المنيا حتى الآن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*يشير الفحص الأولى إلى أن الجناة حاصروا الأتوبيس من الاتجاه الأمامي  واعترضت طريقه سيارة دفع رباعي، مما اضطر السائق إلى التوقف، ثم توقفت  سيارتان أخرتان بالجانب الأيسر للأتوبيس وتم البدء في إطلاق الأعيرة  النارية التي يقترب عددها من 400 طلقة في الأتوبيس، بعضها تسبب في الخسائر  الفادحة باستشهاد 26 شخصًا وإصابة 25 آخرين من بينهم أطفال.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*اسماء الشهداء هم :
- عايد حبيب تواضروس
- مارفى هانى موسى
- لمعى اسحق تواضروس
- موريسكا مينا صموئيل
- كيرلس محروس جرجس
- ناصف ممدوح عياد
- مينا صموئيل غطاس
- رضا فاروق
- سامح إسرائيل صالح
- صابر سريال ميخائيل
- عواطف أنور حنا
- هبة عادل سريال
- سامحج محسن فهمى مرقص
- مهدى ادوارد
- كرم عاطف إبراهيم
- عيد اسحق غاليون
- صموئيل غطاس غبريال
- هانى محسن
- اسحق شلبى جرجس
- بيشوى إبراهيم عدلى
- عياد عزيز
- عادل ورد ادوارد
- هانى عدلى رزق
- عاطف منير ذكرى
-4 جثث مجهولة الهوية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

@ *[ مفرزة آمنية  ][ من جند الخلافة]  [ بتوفيق من الله ] :. [ قتلوا  اطفال  فى سن الحضانة والابتدائي]  
وثمانى عمال -يعملون فى الزراعة-  وسلب عقود وسلاسل واقراط السيدات  وقتلوا اغلبهم 
والله  غالب على امره  ولكن اكثر الناس لا يعلمون ...​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 مايو 2017)

*
الـــ[مفرزة  أمنية]   من  [جند الخلافة ]    للرسول الاعظم  وللرحمة المهداه   ولــــــ[الدين الحق]  وللـــ [عقيدة الغير فاسدة ]
تسببت  فى  قتل  أبو  - وأم  وأخوة  وأخوال وأعمام الطفل  ده  بعد وضع  الاسلحة الالية والمدافع سريعة الطلقات  على رؤسهم وطلب منهم ان يقولوا الشهادتين  ويشهدوا بما لم يشهدوه    وتم افراغ الطلقات فى رؤسهم وقلوبهم واكبادهم بعد سلبهم  هواتفهم النقالة  والنقود والمشغولات الذهبية  ..
قل لي  بالله عليك :  أىٌ  هى العقيدة الفاسدة ؟؟!! ​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

*الرب يرحم كافة شهداء الاقباط*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> _طفلة  ضحية من ضحايا  شياطين محمد  ابليس
> الفاشليين فى كل شيئ  الا الغدر  والعدوان   على الامنين ظلما  وغدرا  وجوراً  فتأمل بسالتهم  واقتنع بسمو رسالتهم
> 
> وصدقوا   ان جزاء الذين يعادون الله ورسوله ...ان يقتلوا  - فهذا الملاك البرئ  كانت تعادى الهههم  ومعبودهم ...
> صدقوا فيما كذبوا .​_




*هذا هو الاسلام المحمدي القذر وكتابهم النتن
قتل
ذبح
سلب
تهجير قسري
اغتصاب
تدمير
تخريب

كما كان في كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد - وما فعلوه في الموصل





*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

*دين يصنع مجرمين *​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *   [إنتــــــــــــــــــوا  مـــــــــــســـــيـــــــــحيـــــــن   ؟؟؟؟!!!!]
> 
> ســـــــــــــــرقة  بالاكراه   تحت تهديد الاسلحة  باخذ الذهب والفلوس  {غنــــــائم } [الأنــفــال]
> من النساء
> ...




*لعنة الرب على الارهابي الاول محمد

ولعنة الرب على هذا الدين الارهابي القذر

ولعنة الرب على كتابهم النتن 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *لعنة الرب على الارهابي الاول محمد
> 
> ولعنة الرب على هذا الدين الارهابي القذر
> 
> ...



*عندك حق فى قولة : حمل السلاح 

ليك ألف حق يا راجل​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عندك حق فى قولة : حمل السلاح
> 
> ليك ألف حق يا راجل​*




*الف الف شكر للغالية والعزيزة الباشمهندسة ايريني

الان ارتحت ان فيه  قبطي واحد فهمني صح

لا بد من الدفاع الشخصي -

يعني لو كانوا الاقباط الموجودين في الحافة (على الاقل قسم منهم ) مسلحين وواجهوا الارهابيين بالرصاص - كان الموضوع اختلف الان كتيييييييييييير اوي

*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

*نفس الخبر من مصدر عراقي ( قناة عشتار الفضائية )

*
*قتلى وجرحى في هجوم على قافلة للأقباط بصعيد مصر*






​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- هاف بوست عربي/

 أعلن محافظ المنيا قي جنوب مصر، الجمعة 26  مايو/ أيار 2017، أن هجوما استهدف أقباطا كانوا في طريقهم إلى أحد الأديرة  أسفر عن 23 قتيلا و25 مصابا.
 وقالت مصادر أمنية مصرية أن مجهولين  أطلقوا النار على حافلة تقل أقباطا، فيما تمشط القوات الشرطية الطرق  الصحراوية المحيطة بالمحافظة، في محاولة للقبض على المنفذين.
 ونقلت "رويترز" عن شهود أن هجوما بالرصاص وقع الجمعة على أقباط كانوا متجهين إلى دير بمحافظة المنيا، وأن هناك ضحايا.
 وأضاف الشهود لرويترز أن ملثمين أطلقوا النار على الأقباط الذين كانوا في حافلتين وشاحنة.
 وكانت مصر شهدت تفجيرين استهدفا كنيستين، في أبريل الماضي، وأوقعا 36 قتيلا وأكثر من 100 مصاب.


*وجاءت هذه العملية بعد 24 ساعة من تحذيرات للسفارة الأميركية بالقاهرة من احتمالة وقع هجمات إرهابية بمصر.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مايو 2017)

*البابا تواضروس ساكت يعنى !!
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

[YOUTUBE]hblXk1crKVI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *البابا تواضروس ساكت يعنى !!
> *​




*المفروض قداسة البابا تواضروس يعمل زي ما عملت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والكنيسة الارثذوكسية في العراق

يبارك لكم ويحثكم على حمل السلاح لكي تدافعوا عن انفسكم
*


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> _طفلة  ضحية من ضحايا  شياطين محمد  ابليس
> الفاشليين فى كل شيئ  الا الغدر  والعدوان   على الامنين ظلما  وغدرا  وجوراً  فتأمل بسالتهم  واقتنع بسمو رسالتهم
> 
> وصدقوا   ان جزاء الذين يعادون الله ورسوله ...ان يقتلوا  - فهذا الملاك البرئ  كانت تعادى الهههم  ومعبودهم ...
> صدقوا فيما كذبوا .​_


هذا هو الاسلام
مهما حالوا تجميل القبح فالقبيح سوف يظل قبيحا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*قالت مصادر رفيعة المستوى: "إن قواتنا الجوية دمرت بشكل كامل المركز الرئيسي لمركز شورى مجاهدي درنة بليبيا".


هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*وجهت المقاتلات المصرية ضربة عسكرية لعدد من الأهداف في مدينة «درنة» الليبية، والتي تعد أهم معاقل تنظيم «داعش» في ليبيا.

وذكرت فضائية «أون لاين» أن القوات الجوية المصرية، وجهت 6 ضربات جوية لمعاقل تنظيم «داعش» في ليبيا.

فيما ذكرت «ليبيا الآن» عن تحليق كثيف لطيران حربي مجهول بمدينة درنة، تبعه  استهداف موقعين في الحجاج، و3 آخرين بالمدخل الغربي، وآخر في البحر، مقابل  شركة الجبل سابقًا.
















هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

*قامت القوات الجوية بتوجيه ضربة جوية مركزة  داخل العمق الليبي تستهدف تنظيمات إرهابية مدعومة من داعش لتنفيذ عمليات  إرهابية ضخمة داخل الأراضى المصرية.

وتم تنفيذ ظ¦ طلعات لاستهداف ظ¦ تمركزات، وقد تم ذلك بالمنطقة الشرقية بالقرب من مدينة درنة.

وأقلعت عدة تشكيلات من القوات الجوية من عدد من القواعد المختلفة، اليوم،  وقامت بتوجيه ضربات جوية مركزة، علي عدد من معسكرات التدريب التابعة لتنظيم  داعش الإرهابي، والتي تنطلق منها العمليات الإرهابية، وذلك داخل العمق  الليبي، بالتنسيق الكامل مع الجيش الوطني الليبي.

وتمت الضربة بناء علي معلومات استخباراتية والتنسيق الكامل مع أفرع وأجهزة  القوات المسلحة المختلفة، وذلك بالتنسيق الكامل مع الجانب الليبي، وقد عادة  الطائرات إلي قواعدها بعد أن حققت الضربة هدفها بنسبة 100 %.











*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2017)

* 

قال الفاتيكان، إن البابا فرانسيس حزين للغاية بسبب الهجوم "الوحشى" على المسيحيين فى مصر.
ونقلت وكالة "الأسوشيتد برس" رسالة التعزية التى أرسلها البابا فرانسيس إلى  مصر، وتضمنت أنه سيواصل "شفاعة السلام والمصالحة" لكافة أنحاء مصر، مؤكدا  أنه يشعر بالحزن العميق للخسائر المأساوية فى الأرواح".
وكانت شهدت محافظة المنيا إطلاق النار على أتوبيس للأقباط، ما أسفر عن استشهاد 28 وإصابة 25 آخرين.
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2017)

مناظر تقطع القلب ايه ده هو احنا لحقنا نفوق 
من مذبحة طنطا ومارمرقس كده كتير اوى بصراحه


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قالت مصادر رفيعة المستوى: "إن قواتنا الجوية دمرت بشكل كامل المركز الرئيسي لمركز شورى مجاهدي درنة بليبيا".
> 
> 
> هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*




*مش كفاية 

مجرد قطرة في بحر 

والمطلوب اكثر واكثر 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مناظر تقطع القلب ايه ده هو احنا لحقنا نفوق
> من مذبحة طنطا ومارمرقس كده كتير اوى بصراحه




*طبعا كلا - ما لحقتوش من المذابح

وحتشوفوا الاكثر من كدة لو بقيتوا ساكتين ومش عاملين ايوها حاجة
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2017)

احنا يا باول احنا دايما نقدم شهداء وعمرنا ما بنقاوم المعتدى
من ايام الرومان ولدلوقتى 

انت عايزنا نقلبها حرب اهليه


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

ابنى بيسالنى ومضربوش المعسكرات دى ليه طالما هما عارفين انها تابعه للارهاب ومستقصدين الاقباط اللى فى مصر وممكن يوصلولنا ليه يعنى هما كان لازم يستنوا لما الناس تموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارد عليه اقوله ايه؟


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> احنا يا باول احنا دايما نقدم شهداء وعمرنا ما بنقاوم المعتدى
> من ايام الرومان ولدلوقتى
> 
> *خطا يا مدام*
> ...



*يا مدام ماريا

الكلام عن الحرب الاهلية هذا اسميه (تخدير ) يعني بنج موضعي

علشان تبقوا ساكتين وصامتين وهم بيقتلوا فيكم

فكروا كويس - الرب يكون بعونكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ابنى بيسالنى ومضربوش المعسكرات دى ليه طالما هما عارفين انها تابعه للارهاب ومستقصدين الاقباط اللى فى مصر وممكن يوصلولنا ليه يعنى هما كان لازم يستنوا لما الناس تموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارد عليه اقوله ايه؟



*الضربة دي عبارة عن ذر الرماد على العيون 

حتى يوهموكم بأنهم يشتغلوا ومش ساكتين 

وعشان انتم تسكتوا ومتبقوش زي المسيحيين العراقيين او 

اللبنانيين او السوريين

كلهم بيخافوا انكم تشيلوا السلاح وتضربوا بالمليان 

ارجوكي يا مدام صدقيني
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام ماريا
> 
> الكلام عن الحرب الاهلية هذا اسميه (تخدير ) يعني بنج موضعي
> 
> ...



عارف ليه حرب اهليه لأن المسلمين أغلبهم هيبقوا ضدنا علشان احنا فى نظرهم كفره وداعش مسلمين
ليه شيخ الأزهر وعلماء الإسلام مكفروش داعش
يقولوا عليهم خوارج لكن كفره للمسحيين 

ايرينى فى مشاركه ليها بتقولك بكره فى الشغل هيظهروا انهم زعلانين لكنهم فى الحقيقه مباركين مهللين
 مش فاكره قريتها فى اى موضوع


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> عارف ليه حرب اهليه لأن المسلمين أغلبهم هيبقوا ضدنا علشان احنا فى نظرهم كفره وداعش مسلمين
> ليه شيخ الأزهر وعلماء الإسلام مكفروش داعش
> يقولوا عليهم خوارج لكن كفره للمسحيين
> 
> ...



*ارجوكي يا مدام ركزي شوية معايا

لو الحافلات التي نقلت المسيحيين في المنيا وكانوا الرجالة عندهم على الاقل مسدس واحد  وضربوا الارهابيين 

المعادلة كانت تغيرت دلوقتي

انا مش قصدي انكم تحملوا السلاح وتقتلوا اي واحد 

تقتلوا اللي يهجم عليكم بالسلاح عشان يقتلكم 
*


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2017)

احنا مش فى غابة  مفترض اننا عايشين فى مجتمع فيه مؤسسات وجهات رسمية ليها عملها اللى مفترض تقوم بيه لما الاشخاص يحملوا سلاح ويدافعوا عن نفسههم زى ما حضرتك بتقول اومال الشرطة والجهات الامنية دورها ايه يسقفولنا  والطرف الاخر الشرس البشع المهاجم لما يلاقى  الالقلية بقت عنيفة وعندها سلاح هيتفرجوا ؟ ولا شرهم هيزيد والحكاية هتبقا غابة ؟؟؟؟؟ اللى خلانا بمحبتنا وطيبتنا وبيتعمل فينا كده اومال لما نحمل سلاح؟
وبعدين  احنا  فى المسيحية مبنقابلش الشر بالشر دول اتعاملوا كده لانهم شياطين احنا قديسين ولاد قدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> احنا مش فى غابة
> 
> *لاءة - انتم عايشين في غابة اسمها مصر*
> 
> ...



*يا مدام سول

طول ما انتم قاعدين كدة - حيبقوا الارهابيين يقتلوكم ويفجروا الكنائس

ولو بقيتوا كدة - صدقيني الايام الجاية حتشوفوا اكتر واكتر

الرب يكون بعونكم 
*


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)

ربنا يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم. 
ماتوا على يد ناس لا تستحق الحياة
الرب يحميكم يااقباط مصر​


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام سول
> 
> طول ما انتم قاعدين كدة - حيبقوا الارهابيين يقتلوكم ويفجروا الكنائس
> 
> ...


واثق من صدق و صفاء نيتك

حتى لا يساء فهمى من الاخوة المسلمين المتواجدين بالمنتدى - نحن لا نريد قتل اى مسلم لكننا ضد الارهاب و التعطش للإجرام فى حد ذاته " فقط "

و اصبح لدى قناعة شخصية ( بعد اوتوبيس المنيا اليوم ) ان خطوة قصف بعض التمركزات بدرنة الليبية ما هو الا تسكيت لصوت الاقباط حتى لا يطالبو بحيازة اى سلاح !!!!
و هذا يمهد للعملية الاجرامية التى باتت وشيكة خلال شهر رمضان ضد الاقباط ، و الذى امست هذه الليلة هى ليلته الاولى


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الضربة دي عبارة عن ذر الرماد على العيون
> 
> حتى يوهموكم بأنهم يشتغلوا ومش ساكتين
> 
> ...


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام ماريا
> 
> الكلام عن الحرب الاهلية هذا اسميه (تخدير ) يعني بنج موضعي
> 
> ...



:146ec:​


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

كما قرات بالموضوع هنا ان احدى الاخوات قالت انهم بالعمل ثانى يوم سيقولو انهم زعلانين بينما السعادة " بتنُط " من اعينهم و فى داخلهم سعادة غامرة

ها نفترض اننا مسلمين و سمعنا ان بعض منا قتل و سفك دم الكفره - هل سنكون واجمين " زعلانين " ام سنكون سُعداء بالذى الحصل ؟

لكن و حتى لا  نسهل على الكفرة " فى نظرنا حينئذ " و لا نُسوغ لهم الحق فى الدفاع عن انفسهم ضدنا - فما العمل ؟

ببساطة (( نوهمهم )) بان بلدنا دولة نظام و لها ذراع طولى و نفرقع فرقعه (( حتى و لو بعيده عن ارض الواقع او مركز الاحداث )) حتى نشفط غضبهم فى خضم الاحداث السريعة و المتتالية و حتى نجعلهم (( ملطشة )) دونما الاستعداد للضربة القادمة و الا يكون لهم اى حق فى اى اجراء يصدو الهجمات عنهم 
اليس كذلك ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> كما قرات بالموضوع هنا ان احدى الاخوات قالت انهم بالعمل ثانى يوم سيقولو انهم زعلانين بينما السعادة " بتنُط " من اعينهم و فى داخلهم سعادة غامرة
> 
> ها نفترض اننا مسلمين و سمعنا ان بعض منا قتل و سفك دم الكفره - هل سنكون واجمين " زعلانين " ام سنكون سُعداء بالذى الحصل ؟
> 
> ...



*صح 

بس إحنا ح نصدق ؟؟

خلاص بأة 

أنا شايفة حمل السلاح أمر ضرورى 

و الل أعرفه إن تراخيص السلاح تُعطَى للناس المعرضة للخطر​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> واثق من صدق و صفاء نيتك
> 
> حتى لا يساء فهمى من الاخوة المسلمين المتواجدين بالمنتدى - نحن لا نريد قتل اى مسلم لكننا ضد الارهاب و التعطش للإجرام فى حد ذاته " فقط "
> 
> ...




*صديقي العزيز وحبيب قلبي

اقسم لكم جميعا بمقدساتي بأننا كنا زيكم بالزبط - كنا نصلي بالكنائس فقط ونطلب من الرب ان يهدي النفوس - كنا دائما نقول عن الوحدة الوطنية - كانت لدينا تصورات اخرى - ومع كل ذلك كنا نتحمل كل ما يصير ويقع علينا من اذى 

لكن بعد احداث الموصل عام 2014 وبعد ان قتلوا المسيحيين واغتصبوا البنات وباعوهم في سوريا ( سبايا ) وسرقوا كل اموالنا وبيوتنا وهجروا البقية الباقية بشكل قسري

لم يبقى لنا في هذا الوطن اي شئ يذكر

اجتمعنا في احدى القاعات وجاء رئيس الكنيسة وتعالت الاصوات 
الى قال احدهم - اما ان نحمل السلاح واما ان نهاجر كلنا وتنتهي المسيحية في العراق الى الابد

فباركت الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية والكنيسة الكاثوليكية بهذا العمل واعتبرته دفاعا عن النفس واعتبرته حق مشروع لنا

في البداية صدقني يا عزيزي اشترينا المسدسات من السوق السوداء وبسعر لا يقل عن 1000 دولار امريكي 

واستمرينا على هذا الحال وبدأنا نضرب ونرمي الى حست الدولة بخطورة الموقف فجاءت هي بنفسها لنا وبدأت هي من تزودنا بالسلاح المرخص وانضمينا الى اجهزة الدولة الامنية وبدأنا الحرب على داعش

الكلام الذي اسمعه من الاخوة والخوات هنا 

مثلا - حرب اهلية 
قاتل ومقتول 

كلها غير صحيحة - لأن أكثرية العرب المسلمين خوافين - بيخافوا على نفسهم فقط

بل انا ارى العكس تماما - وحيحسبوا لكم الف حساب اذا شافوكم حاملين سلاح وبتدافعوا عن انفسكم ضد الارهاب الهاجم عليكم

وارجوك يا عزيزي

صدقني مرة اخرى - الدولة نفسها حتعمل لكم مليون حساب وستتغير المعادلة جذريا وكليا في مصر

منذ ان حملنا السلاح  والى اليوم لا يوجد وتوقف كليا تفجير الكنائس ولا يوجد اي قتل للمسيحيين

حصل مرتين او ثلاثة تفجيرات في بغداد كانت عامة وفي مناطف ذات اغلبية مسلمة نتيجة (خرق امني ) ليس الا

منذ ان حملنا السلاح - حتى المجتمع بدأ ينظر لنا نظرة مختلفة وحتى تعاملهم معنا اختلف كثيرا جدا

كونوا مطمئنين - الارهاب جبان للغاية وهم الان خائفين ومذعورين 
هم يهجموا عليكم عندما يرونكم بأنكم غير مسلحين ( فيعتبرونكم صيدا سهلا لهم ) وضربة غير مؤذية عليهم

ومثلما تسلحتم بالايمان المسيحي
تسلحوا اليوم بالسلاح
*


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صح
> 
> بس إحنا ح نصدق ؟؟
> 
> ...




*هو دة الكلام الصح

والمنطق الصح

والمعادلة الصح

موقفك يا باشمهندسة ايريني صحيح وسليم 100%

يا ايريني - انتي انسانة عظيمة 

اليوم اسجل لنفسي ( ايريني ) اول مسيحية قبطية تتفق معي

وانا متأكد ان فيه اقباط هنا وهناك زيك يا ايريني

هم محتاجين من يعطيهم زخم وقوة دافعة ويحركهم فقط لا غير


*


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

*اخواتي واخواني الاعزاء

من قبل فترة بسيطة تم القاء القبض على بعض الدواعش بيد القوات الامنية العراقية

واثناء التحقيق اعترفوا لنا بأن وجهتهم الثالثة ستكون مصر

ونحن نعتقد بأنهم كانوا صادقين جدا بذلك - خصوصا بعد خسارتهم الفادحة في العراق وسوريا

هم الان في مصر منتظرين وصول اميرهم او منتظريم تنصيب امير للخلافة الاسلامية الداعشية في مصر

واذا لم تقاوموهم وتقتلوهم - سينتشرون اكثر واكثر وستضيع مصر وحتصيروا زي العراق وسوريا واكثر مننا كمان

الرب يحميكم ويحمي مصر
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

و


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> و




*الرب يرحمهم ويرحم كل شهداء المسيحية الابرياء*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قالت مصادر رفيعة المستوى: "إن قواتنا الجوية دمرت بشكل كامل المركز الرئيسي لمركز شورى مجاهدي درنة بليبيا".
> 
> 
> هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*



فى عقيدتنا المسيحية   
لا  يكفر عن  الدم الا بالدم  
ولا  يزيل احتقان القتل الا  النفس سافكة الدم  الا بالعدل 
فالنفس بالنفس   بالعدل 
والانتحارى  بدمه ونفسه   مع  [نفس مـــــــن له   ]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2017)

*في أول حديث له.. سائق أتوبيس حادث المنيا يروي لمصراوي تفاصيل الهجوم الإرهابي*

* 12:15 ص   السبت 27 مايو 2017 * 

*



* 

*كتب - أحمد جمعة ومحمود مصطفى:*
*أكثر من 3 ساعات قضاها بشرى كامل جرجس، سائق  الحافلة التي تعرضت للاعتداء من قبل ملثمين بالمنيا اليوم الجمعة، في غرفة  العمليات بمستشفى معهد ناصر؛ لاستخراج 3 رصاصات كادت أن تودي بحياته ضمن 28  شخصا لقتوا حتفهم فضلا عن 25 مصابا جراء الحادث.*
*كان يومًا عاديا للسائق الأربعيني. اطمأن على اكتمال رحلته إلى دير الأنبا صموئيل المعترف بمدينة العدوة بالمنيا. طريق صحراوي به مدق غير ممهد وتضعف فيه إشارات شبكات المحمول.*
*اقترب بشرى أن يحط رحاله داخل الدير، تلك الرحلة التي اعتادها أكثر من مرة، لكن اليوم تغيّر على نحو غير متوقع.*
*تجاوزت عقارب الساعة التاسعة صباحا، بينما يسود  الهدوء أرجاء المنطقة، إذ بوابل من الرصاص يخترق جنبات الحافلة، ارتعش  الجميع خوفا، بينما كان بشرى يوقف حافلته مرغما.*
*بصوت يخرج بصعوبة تحدث بشرى إلى مصراوي من  غرفته بالطابق الثاني لمعهد ناصر، بينما كان صخب الحضور الرسمي قد انقضى.  يقول: "فوجئنا بستة ملثمين ضربوا نار بشكل كبير على الأتوبيس، واضطريت أقف  علشان ضربوا نار في الكاوتش، وطلعوا الأتوبيس وبدأوا يضربونا بشكل عشوائي  وقتلوا أغلب الركاب".*
*مراد هؤلاء الملثمين القتل. لكن سائق الأتوبيس  أشار إلى أنهم حصلوا على الذهب الذي كانت ترتديه السيدات، والهواتف  المحمولة والأموال التي بحوزتهم.*
*أصيب عم بشرى بـ 3 طلقات اخترقت إحداهن صدره  لتستقر أعلى عضلة القلب، في حين اتجهت الرصاصتين الأخرتين إلى فخذيه الأيسر  والأيمن، ليتم نقله إلى معهد ناصر ويشرف وزير الصحة على الطاقم الطبي الذي أجرى له الجراحة.*
*4 أولاد في أعمار مختلفة في انتظار أن يعود  إليهم الأب"بشرى كامل" معافٍ في بدنه، ليواصله عمله سائقا بإحدى شركات  القطاع الخاص، ليلتهم غير التي مضت.*
*لا زال عم بشرى يتمسك بالأمل رغم مشهد لم يتوقع أن يمحي من ذاكرته: "هنبقي كويسين وادعولنا نبقى كويسين".*

*ا       *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

* حصل   بالفعل   : وزعوا  عليهم امساكية  رمضان  
ونبذات ادعية دينية  وطلبوا منهم  اعتناق دين المجرمين 
ومزقوا اياديهم  الموسومة بوشم الصلبان  وبعد تعذيب  اليم 
اراحوهم برصاصات الرحمة من البنادق الالية سريعة الطلقات 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

_*فيه   حد منكم  بيصدق حديث الضربة الجوية  و برامج أحمد موسي ؟؟؟؟!!!*_​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

> وجهت القوات الجوية المصرية، ضربة مركزة داخل العمق الليبي، استهدفت 6 تمركزات، لتنظيمات إرهابية، مدعومة من داعش نفذت عمليات إرهابية داخل الأراضي المصرية، ما أثار تساؤلًا كيف حددت مصر المواقع المتورطة في عملية المنيا؟.
> وكشفت مصادر رفيعة المستوى لـ"الدستور"، أنه توافر لدى أجهزة الدولة معلومات سابقة، بأن المجموعات الإرهابية داخل مصر على تواصل مع نظيراتها في ليبيا تخطط لعمليات نوعية داخل البلاد.
> وقالت المصادر، إنه تم رصد 6 تمركزات، واحد في منطقة الحجاج وثلاثة مواقع في المدخل الغربي، وآخر في البحر مقابل شركة الجبل سابقًا، بالإضافة إلى المقر الرئيسي لمجلس شورى مجاهدي درنة، وبناء على تلك المعلومات المؤكدة لدى أجهزة الدولة، تم توجيه غارة جوية لأماكن تمركز الإرهابين.
> وجاءت الضربات الجوية، كرد سريع على الهجوم الإرهابي، الذي وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة بطريق دير الأنبا صموئيل بالعدوة في محافظة المنيا، وأسفر عن استشهاد 26 مواطنًا، فضلًا عن إصابة 24 آخرين، من بينهم أطفال.
> هذا الخبر منقول من : الدستور


*1- على أى أساس  تم تحديد    ان هؤلاء مسئؤلين مسئؤلية مباشرة عن  مذبحة  دير الانبا صمؤئيل بصحراء مغاغة ؟؟؟؟؟
2-  هل توقيت رد الفعل  كان  من السرعة بحيث   لم ينال الجناة فرصة للهرب ..

3- الجناة موجودين  الان فى صحراء مغاغة  والتهديد قائم لاهدافهم  المعروفة  الاديرة والكنائس والاقباط ..

4- لماذا لم تتخذ اجراءات  للوقاية  مسبقاً...  ماذا فعلتم لتمنعوا   الجريمة  
وهل اتتكم البينات  مابين الساعة  9وربع  الى ساعة  الضربة الجوية ؟؟؟؟؟

سيسي   كفاياك  فشر - خيبتك تقيلة - الاخوان عندك فى السجون 
والسلفيين  فى الشوارع  
والصيع الاسلاميين من التبع والمريدين  على الفايسبوك  
ودنياهم  Peace  وانت متؤاطئ   ومنسجم   وتراوغ الحق *
كفاية  سرحان بالناس​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

* الاسلام  من   الداخل بعيداً عن  المكياج   دعونا نتعرف على عينات عشوائية من المسلمين المعتدلين انفسهم   - الذين امن الدولة لا تعرف اماكن وجودهم ولا تقوم بحبسهم مراعاة لحروق الانسان وللقوانين*​




و




و




و


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> * الاسلام  من   الداخل بعيداً عن  المكياج   دعونا نتعرف على عينات عشوائية من المسلمين المعتدلين انفسهم   - الذين امن الدولة لا تعرف اماكن وجودهم ولا تقوم بحبسهم مراعاة لحروق الانسان وللقوانين*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

هي دي الحقيقة 

بعيدا كل البعد عن المكياج التافه للاسلام والاعتدال ووووو الخ

واسأل الرب القدير ان يحصل بهم مثلما حصل بالاقباط بل واكثر
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## Maran+atha (27 مايو 2017)

ربنا يرحمنا من كل شر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2017)

* شاهد أصغر ناجية فى حادث الانبا صموئيل الارهابى تفجر مفاجاة وتكشف سر نجاتها*

    منذ 5 ثانيه May 27, 2017, 4:49 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         جوليا إبراهيم عدلى، 7 سنوات، تلميذة فى الصف الثانى الابتدائى بمدرسة نزلة  حنا الابتدائية التابعة لمركز الفشن جنوب بنى سويف، الناجية الوحيدة دون  إصابات فى حادث إطلاق ملثمين النيران على أتوبيس يقل أقباطا فى طريقهم إلى  دير الأنبا صموئيل بمركز العدوة غرب المنيا.   وقالت الطفلة فى تصريحات لـ  "اليوم السابع"، كنت ذاهبة مع والدتى إلى دير الأنبا صموئيل فى رحلة نظمها  أحد أقاربنا ويدعى محسن فهمى.   وأضافت الطفلة: "أربع عربيات ملاكى مفتوحة  من الخلف، سيارتان من جانب السيارة وسيارتان من الخلف، وأوقفوا السيارة  وأطلقوا النيران علينا".   وأضافت الطفلة: "أمى رمتنى تحت الكرسى ووضعت  الشنطة على جسمى، وبيشوى - أحد أقاربنا - كان  يحتضننا، والإرهابيين استوقفوا السيارة وانهالوا علينا بوابل من الأعيرة  النارية، وأنا الحمد لله نجوت".   وأشارت الطفلة إلى أن الإرهابيين حاولوا  إحراق الأتوبيس إلا أن سيارة كانت قادمة على الطريق فهرب الإرهابيون وتعطلت  سيارة لهم فأحرقوها.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2017)

*أنا عايزة أعرف يعنى 

إنت عارف معسكرات الدواعش فى ليبيا و مش عارف معسكراتهم فى مصر ؟!

و لا حفتر هو الل عايزك تقتل معسكرات المعارضين له ؟

مش فاهمة أنا 

فكرتنى بالضربة الجوية ساعة ال21 مدبوح 

كانت فشنك روخرة 
_____________

و البابا تواضروس مش عارفة ماله الصراحة 

هدوء كدة غريييييييييييييب 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *هو دة الكلام الصح
> 
> والمنطق الصح
> 
> ...



*يا باول ما حدش ح يتحرك 

تقريبا ح يتحركوا لما يسبوا النساء و الأطفال

​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

*شماتة فى شهداء الاقباط*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

*نائب المنيا عن الحادث الإرهابي «الأمن هيعمل إيه يعني؟»
*





قال النائب أحمد شمروخ، عضو مجلس النواب بالمنيا، إن الحادث الإرهابي الذي استهدف الأقباط بالمنيا، صباح الجمعة، مصيبة الشعب المصري كله وليس المسيحيين فقط. أضاف شمروخ، خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «بتوقيت مصر»، عبر شاشة «التليفزيون العربي»: «شهر رمضان ملهوش بهجة، وتعازينا للشعب المصري كله، الحقيقة إحنا نسيج واحد ولن يفرقنا حادث إرهابي».

وعن إمكانية محاسبة الأمن داخل مجلس النواب بسبب الحادث الإرهابي، تابع: «الأمن هيعمل إيه؟ والأمن قائم بدوره على أكمل وجه، هيعمل إيه يعني؟».​


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا باول ما حدش ح يتحرك
> 
> تقريبا ح يتحركوا لما يسبوا النساء و الأطفال
> 
> ​*



*تمام

و ساعتها السيسى حايطلع طيارتين بردو يرمولهم قنبلتين فى الصحرا و يطبلولهم فى الاعلام شويتين و يتقال ان الجيش خدلكو تاركو - اسكتو بقى

عشان ما نطاليشى بحمل سلاح ( كما قال باول ) و يكملو على بقيتنا و يضمنو خرسنا و هما بيدبحو فينا و يفجرو و هما على راحتهم و غالبيتهم سعيده و موافقه*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

*«داعش» يجهز خلايا نوعية لرصد واستهداف الكنائس






«إيلاف» من القاهرة: كشف تكرار استهداف الأقباط في مصر، ومقتل العشرات منهم في كل مرة، عن تكوين تنظيم "داعش" خلايا نوعية متخصصة في رصد واستهداف المواطنين المسيحيين وكنائسهم، باعتبارهم "الصيد المفضل" لدى التنظيم على حد قوله، في أحد بياناته.

كشف تكرار استهداف الأقباط في مصر، عن تشكيل تنظيم ما يعرف بـ"داعش" خلايا نوعية مهمتها رصد الكنائس والأقباط، وتوجيه ضربات موجعة إليهم، عن طريق الانتحاريين أو من خلال كمائن للمجموعات منهم، وقتلهم باستخدام الأسلحة النارية.

وحصلت "إيلاف" على بعض مما ورد في تحقيقات النيابة العامة في جرائم استهداف الكنائس منذ تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية في 11 ديسمبر الماضي، ثم حادثي تفجير كنيسي مارجرجس في طنطا والمرقسية في الإسكندرية، وانتهاء بالحادث الذي وقع أمس، وكشفت التحقيقات أن تنظيم ما يعرف بـ"داعش" جهز عدة خلايا نوعية لرصد واستهداف الكنائس في أنحاء الجمهورية.

وأوضحت التحقيقات أن البداية كانت مع حادث تفجير الكنيسة بالبطرسية، الذي وقع في يوم 11 ديسمبر الماضي، تزامنًا مع الاحتفال بالمولد النبي الشريف، وورد فيها أيضًا أن هذا الحادث كشف عن وجود ثلاث خلايا إرهابية سرية كانت تعمل في نطاق القاهرة، وتستهدف الأقباط وكنائسهم، وجرى القبض على أعضائها وتصفية البعض الآخر في مواجهات مع قوات الأمن.
وأوردت التحقيقات التي تجريها نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، أن تنظيم داعش في سيناء المعروف بـ"ولاية سيناء" وضع خطة لاستهداف الأقباط وكنائسهم.
وأشارت إلى أن القيادي بالتنظيم الإرهابي رامي عبد الحميد، تلقى تعليمات من أبو هاجر الهاشمي، أحد مؤسسي التنظيم في سيناء، بإحياء ما يعرف بـ"الخلية المركزية"، من أجل تنفيذ عمليات ضخمة تستهدف مختلف الكنائس، والبدء بالكنائس الموجودة بالقاهرة، لتوجيه ضربات مؤلمة للسلطات، وتخفيف الضغط على عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي في سيناء.
تعمل في سرية
كما كشفت التحقيقات أن الخلية المركزية يتبع لها ثلاث خلايا أخرى فرعية، لا تضم عناصر مرصودة أمنيًا، وتعمل في سرية، وتم إلقاء القبض على بعض منها.
وحسب التحقيقات فإن عناصر خلية القاهرة رصدوا ثمانية كنائس أخرى، ولكنهم استقروا في النهاية على الكنيسة البطرسية، لأنها قريبة من الكاتدرائية، فضلًا عن أنها تعتبر رمزاً للأقباط.
وأشارت إلى أنه في إطار استيراتجية "التشتيت" للأجهزة الأمنية، وبسبب التشديدات الأمنية في العاصمة القاهرة، أصدر التنظيم تعليمات بضرورة تنشيط الخلايا الفرعية في المحافظات، ووقع تفجيرين انتحاريين في مدينتي طنطا والإسكندرية تزامنًا مع احتفال الأقباط بـ "أحد الزعف".
وأضافت التحقيقات أن التنظيم يعتمد على عناصر ليس لديها سجلات جرائم، ولم يسبق لها التورط في أعمال عنف، مشيرًة إلى أن هناك تعاون مع تنظيمات متطرفة أخرى تابعة لجماعة الإخوان لتجهيز هذه العناصر نفسيًا ودينياً من أجل القيام بالعمليات الإنتحارية، بعد تلقي تدريبات في سوريا وليبيا.
وردًا على العملية التي قتل فيها 28 قبطيًا أمس الجمعة، في محافظة المنيا

وتوعد تنظيم ما يعرف بـ"داعش" أو "ولاية سيناء" باستهداف الأقباط وكنائسهم، واصفًا إياهم بـ"صيدنا المفضل"، وقال التنظيم في مقطع فيديو يظهر فيه الانتحاري أبو عبد الله المصري، الذي فجّر الكنيسة البطرسية في القاهرة، في 11 يناير الماضي، وقتل 29 قبطيًا: "أبشروا أيها الموحدون، لا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا، والله قريبًا قريبًا سنُحرر القاهرة، ونأتي لفكاك أسراكم، ونأتي بالمفخخات، والله سنأتي بالمفخخات، أبشروا يا عباد الله".
وظهر أبو عبد الله ملثمًا، في مقطع فيديو مدته 20 دقيقة، ودعا المسلحين في أنحاء العالم إلى تحرير الإسلاميين المعتقلين في مصر، بينما ظهر شخص آخر، هدد الأقباط في مصر، وقال: "يا أيها الصليبيون في مصر هذه العملية التي ضربتكم في معبدكم هي الأولى فقط، وبعدها عمليات إن شاء الله، وإنكم لهدفنا الأول وصيدنا المفضل، ولهيب حربنا لن يقتصر عليكم، والخبر ما سترون لا ما ستسمعون".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2017)

*العالم يغضب لمذبحة المنيا .. ورئيس لجنة الإعلام في تصريح مستفز لن نوقف المسلسلات والحداد دي مجرد شكليات






النائب أسامة هيكل، رئيس لجنة الثقافة والإعلام والآثار بمجلس النواب، وزير الإعلام الأسبق
ردا على مطالبات البعض بوقف مسلسلات رمضان حدادا على شهداء حادث المنيا، أن الأمر أكبر من ذلك، متابعا: “دى كلها شكليات، لن نواجه الإرهاب بوقف مسلسلات رمضان أو بإعلان الحداد، نحن فى حالة حرب حقيقية تستوجب التفكير بشكل مدروس ودقيق وحازم، ومن الخطأ أن نظن أن حادث المنيا هو الأخير”​*


----------



## Maran+atha (27 مايو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> *نائب المنيا عن الحادث الإرهابي «الأمن هيعمل إيه يعني؟»
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
امن المنيا له هدف (القضاء على المسيحيين)
هذا الهدف واضح فى خطف البنات فى المنيا والامن لا يتحرك
بل يقول الامن للاسرة المسيحية ابنتك القاصر ربنا هداها واسلمت.

امن المنيا هو الذى ساعد "عاصم عبد الماجد" للهروب
امن المنيا له الظاهر شىء هو امن ولكن حقيقته هو مجرم متخفى.

ربنا يحكم بيننا وبين كل مجرم سواء من الازهر الذى يكفرنا اوكل من يتبع هذا الفكر الاجرامي.

ايضا الازهر له الظاهر شىء هو الوسطية ولكن الحقيقة الاسلام هو عبادة شيطانية دموية نشرت بالقتل والارهاب والترغيب المبني على الخداع والغش.

هؤلاء القتلة المسلمين قال عنهم الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 8: 44
انتم من اب هو ابليس، وشهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا.
 ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء، ولم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق. 
متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له، لانه كذاب وابو الكذاب.

ربنا يرحمنا وينقذنا من كل شر آمين.


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا عايزة أعرف يعنى
> 
> إنت عارف معسكرات الدواعش فى ليبيا و مش عارف معسكراتهم فى مصر ؟!
> 
> ...



مين اللي. هيفترى فينا بقى 
مش كفايه أن  البابا وقف اجتماع ابونا مكارى يونان علشان قال إن جد جد سالم عبد الجليل كان مسيحى واسلم يعنى بيفكرو بأصله القبطى
يعنى ميصحش تجرح مشاعر اخواتنا 
لكن هما يقتلونا ويقتلوا اطفالنا عادى
عايزاه يعمل ايه بقى اكتر من كده


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *هو دة الكلام الصح
> 
> والمنطق الصح
> 
> ...



تصدق مش ايرينى بس فى ناس انهارده قالوا 
نفس كلامك عايزين سلاح علشان لو حد اعتدى عليهم 
يكون فى البيت او العربيه معاهم 
دا احنا داخلين مرحله  فيها قلق جامد كده 
ربنا يسترها


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 مايو 2017)

* السادة الاعضاء وزائري المنتدى  
والاخوة والاخوات المشرفين والمشرفات 
لي معكم   من 2009م  
هل تعرفوا  عنى  اننى اخالف قوانين المنتدى ؟؟؟  هل انا اخرج عن الموضوع  او اشتت الموضوع ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2017)

*لا منعرفش ابدا كده عنك
ايه اللى حصل خلاك زعلان كده؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مين اللي. هيفترى فينا بقى
> مش كفايه أن  البابا وقف اجتماع ابونا مكارى يونان علشان قال إن جد جد سالم عبد الجليل كان مسيحى واسلم يعنى بيفكرو بأصله القبطى
> يعنى ميصحش تجرح مشاعر اخواتنا
> لكن هما يقتلونا ويقتلوا اطفالنا عادى
> عايزاه يعمل ايه بقى اكتر من كده



*ما هى ديه مصيبة فى حد ذاتها 

البابا تواضروس عمال يمسح لهم جوخ لما كلنا ح نتبعـ..ص 

و بكرة تفتكرى 

_________________

هو بس أبونا مكارى غلط فى نقطة 

إن ممكن الشيخ سالم يكون أصله مش مصرى 

ممكن يكون غازى من أرض العرب

أو عبد (مملوك)

أو ............. و لا بلاش​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> تصدق مش ايرينى بس فى ناس انهارده قالوا
> نفس كلامك عايزين سلاح علشان لو حد اعتدى عليهم
> يكون فى البيت او العربيه معاهم
> دا احنا داخلين مرحله  فيها قلق جامد كده
> ربنا يسترها



*طبيعى يا ماريا 

طبييييييييييييييييعى 

ناس داخلة علينا بالسلاح و بتهدد دخول المنازل كمان 

و الأمن يحينى فى إيديه يعمل إيه ؟!!!! :heat: 

يعنى ح نتـــ...... وش 

أستنى إيه أنا ؟؟؟

:t9:​*


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> تصدق مش ايرينى بس فى ناس انهارده قالوا
> نفس كلامك عايزين سلاح علشان لو حد اعتدى عليهم
> يكون فى البيت او العربيه معاهم
> دا احنا داخلين مرحله  فيها قلق جامد كده
> ربنا يسترها





*يا مدام ماريا

انتم لا بد لكم من حمل السلاح للدفاع عن انفسكم وعن بيوتكم وكنائسكم واطفالكم وبناتكم

اذا كانوا هم بأنفسهم يقولون ( هو الامن هيعمل ايه يعني )

يبقى مفيش غير انكم تحملوا السلاح وتدافعوا عن انفسكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

* العراق يدين الهجوم الإرهابي على الأقباط ويؤكد وقوفه مع مصر *









بغداد / الصباح


عبر  العراق عن تضامنه مع مصر حكومة وشعباً، ومواساته لضحايا الهجوم الإرهابي  الذي طال حافلة كانت تقل حجاجا مسيحيين في محافظة المنيا بصعيد مصر وأوقع  عشرات القتلى والجرحى، كما دعا إلى ضرب أوكار التشدد والتكفير في المنطقة،  وفي حين أدان بشدة هذه الأعمال الإجرامية، شدد على ضرورة التعاون الدولي ضد  الارهاب، معلناً وقوفه الى جانب الشعب المصري.
وأفاد بيان رئاسي،  تلقته «الصباح»، بأن رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم، «بعث رسالة تضامن ومواساة  إلى رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية عبد الفتاح السيسي، بمناسبة الاعتداء  الارهابي الذي ذهب ضحيته عدد من المواطنين المصريين». وجاء في نص الرسالة  «»تلقينا بألم وغضب شديدين نبأ الاعتداء الإرهابي المجرم الذي طال مواطنين  مصريين في أول أيام الشهر الفضيل، وهو اعتداء يؤكد مرة أخرى الطبيعة  الوحشية لهؤلاء المجرمين ومن يقف معهم، كما يؤكد أيضاً بأن مثل هذه الجريمة  لن تزيد مصر والأشقاء المصريين إلا إصراراً على وحدة الموقف حتى دحر  الإرهاب نهائياً وتطهير حياتنا الإنسانية من رجسهم وشرورهم». واضاف معصوم ان «هذه المناسبة المؤلمة تدعونا جميعاً إلى تعزيز التلاحم  إقليمياً ودولياً من أجل عمل حقيقي وفاعل ومسؤول يساعد في تجفيف منابع  الإرهاب الفكرية والبشرية والمالية والإعلامية، وبما يساعد على تخليص ليس  بلدينا فقط وإنما عموم بلدان العالم من آفة الإرهاب والقتل والتدمير». واكد رئيس الجمهورية ان «كل جهودنا معكم في هذه الحرب المقدسة  التي نخوضها بشرف من أجل سلام بلداننا وشعوبنا ومن أجل حفظ كرامة الإنسان  ورفعة حياته». بدوره، قال المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية احمد جمال،  في بيان، أن الوزارة «تدين وبشدة العمل الارهابي البشع الذي استهدف حافلة  تقلّ مدنيين أقباطا بمحافظة المنيا جنوبي مصر، وتؤكد وقوف العراق الى جانب  الشعب المصري الشقيق وحكومته ضد كل جماعات التطرف والارهاب التي تستهدف  وحدة هذا الشعب الكريم وتلاحمه الوطني». واضاف جمال ان الوزارة «تتقدم  بخالص العزاء لعوائل الضحايا مع امنياتها بالشفاء العاجل للمصابين، كما  وتكرر دعوتها الى ضرورة الضرب بمزيد من القوة على كافة اوكار التشدد  والتكفير في المنطقة، وتجفيف منابع دعمه وتمويله ومنابر الاعلام المروجة لخطابه». وفي سياق ذي صلة، أدان رئيس التحالف الوطني السيد عمار الحكيم الهجوم  الارهابي الذي استهدف الاقباط في مصر، معبراً عن تضامنه مع مصر حكومة  وشعباً. وذكر السيد الحكيم، بحسب بيان لمكتبه، تلقته «الصباح»، أنه «في  الوقت الذي يُضيّق فيه العراقيون الابطال الخناق على عصابات داعش الاجرامية  وهم قاب قوسين من النصر النهائي وبمحاولة يائسة من الارهاب الداعشي لإثبات  الوجود وخلق فتنة بين الطوائف والاديان في جمهورية مصر الشقيقة، استهدفت  عصابات داعش الإجرامية حافلة تقل مدنيين اقباطا بمحافظة المينا راح ضحية  ذلك العشرات من الضحايا». واضاف «إننا إذ نعبر عن تضامننا مع الشقيقة مصر حكومة وشعبا، ندين وبشدة  هذا العمل الاجرامي البشع وندعو المجتمع الدولي الى التشخيص الدقيق للإرهاب  الحقيقي وتضافر الجهود لإنهاء وجوده الذي بات يهدد العالم بأسره».


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2017)

كتبت تعليق و مسحته--
 الحقيقه -- مش عارفا اقول ايه


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام ماريا
> 
> انتم لا بد لكم من حمل السلاح للدفاع عن انفسكم وعن بيوتكم وكنائسكم واطفالكم وبناتكم
> 
> ...



مش عارفه ليه ابتديت اقتنع بكلامك 
لكن الدوله مش هتسمح فكل واحد مع نفسه بقى


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طبيعى يا ماريا
> 
> طبييييييييييييييييعى
> 
> ...



عندك حق يا ايرينى 
والامن مش عايز يحمينا يبقى يسبونا ندافع عن نفسنا
بطريقتنا بقى ولا هما عايزنا نضرب ومنفتحش بوئنا


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

*فيديو... الأقباط يشيعون ضحاياهم وسط مخاوف من تكرار الاعتداءات*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- فرانس24/

 شارك آلاف الأقباط مساء الجمعة في تشييع عدد من ضحايا الاعتداء الدامي الذي استهدفهم الجمعة في محافظة المنيا الواقعة وسط مصر.
 وصباح الجمعة، قتل 29 قبطيا على الأقل، من  بينهم العديد من الأطفال عندما فتح مسلحون مجهولون النار على حافلة كانت  تقلهم إلى دير في محافظة المنيا يقع على بعد أكثر من 200 كيلومتر جنوب  القاهرة.
 في قرية صغير من محافظة المنيا وفي كنيسة  دير الجرنوس التي اكتظت بالمشيعين، يصعب إيجاد موطئ قدم. وأمام المذبح وضعت  ثمانية صناديق خشبية مزينة بشكل بسيط بصليب ذهبي.
 أمام الصناديق، وقف أقارب الضحايا من  الرجال الذين يرتدون الجلاليب التقليدية لأبناء صعيد مصر والسيدات المتشحات  بالسواد وقد لصقوا وجوههم بالصناديق في انتظار الوداع الأخير لأحبائهم.
 "ما حدث سيتكرر"
 هنا، الجميع يقولون الشيء نفسه. فتوالي  الاعتداءات ضد الأقباط خلال الشهور الأخيرة يدفعهم لاتهام حكومة الرئيس عبد  الفتاح السيسي بالتقصير في حماية الأقلية القبطية التي تمثل قرابة 10% من  90 مليون مصري.
 وكان اعتداءان انتحاريان استهدفا في  التاسع من نيسان/أبريل كنيستين في مدينتي طنطا والإسكندرية وأوقعا 45 قتيلا  وتبناهما تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية". وفي كانون الأول/ديسمبر الماضي سقط 29  قتيلا في اعتداء على كنيسة ملاصقة لبطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس في  القاهرة.
 رضا مكاري رجل في العقد السابع من عمره،  جاء للمشاركة في تشييع ابن شقيقه العامل ذي الـ28 ربيعا الذي كان ذاهبا إلى  الديرعبرعن غضبه قائلا "أقول للرئيس السيسي، ستتم محاسبتك في السماء". 
 ويضيف الرجل الذي يؤكد أن ابن شقيقه رزق قبل شهرين فقط بطفل ثالث "بالتأكيد ليس هناك أمن، لو أن هناك أمنا لما قتلوا".
 صموئيل شلبي (49 سنة) الذي فقد شقيقه  اسحاق في الاعتداء يعتبر أنه "طالما لا تقوم قوات الأمن بعملها، سيستمر هذا  الأمر إلى أن تتم تصفيتنا جميعا". مضيفا "دائما نفس الشيء، سيحزن الناس  بعض الشيء ويشفقون علينا ثم سيتكرر ما حدث" اليوم.
 ومن حوله، يعرض المشيعون على هواتفهم  المحمولة مقاطع فيديو تم تصويرها في موقع الاعتداء ويظهر فيه أشخاص ممدون  على الأرض وقد تفجرت رؤوس بعضهم.
 ويصيح حنا حكيم، وهو نجار في الخامسة  والعشرين فقد ابن عمه "هناك حاجز أمني قبل الدير مباشرة، فكيف يمكن لمسلحين  أن يتحركوا بسهولة هكذا؟". ويضيف "أنه أكبر دليل على وجود ثغرات أمنية، لا  يوجد أمن للمسيحيين".
 وعندما خرجت الصناديق واحدا تلو الآخر من  الكنيسة الصغيرة، غطت صرخات المكان وتدافع المشيعون لمحاولة لمس "الشهداء"  للمرة الأخيرة، ثم سارت الجنازة في شوارع القرية المتربة والمليئة  بالقمامة.
 وقال روماني وهو نجار في السادسة والعشرين "الآن نشارك بالفعل إخوتنا في طنطا والإسكندرية آلامهم".


[YOUTUBE]O91iRQEgkqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2017)

*البابا فرنسيس يندد بالهجوم العبثي المليء بالكراهية ضد ألاقباط ألابرياء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 ندد البابا فرنسيس بالهجوم الدامي على أقباط في محافظة المنيا المصرية.
 وقال الكرسي الرسولي في برقية وجهها إلى  الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، إن البابا ’شعر بحزن عميق فور سماعه بالهجوم  الوحشي وسط مصر، والخسائر المأساوية في الأرواح، والإصابات الناجمة عن فعل  عبثي مليء بالكراهية‘.
 وقالت الرسالة التي بعثها باسم الحبر  الأعظم، الكاردينال بيترو بارولين، أمين سر دولة حاضرة الفاتيكان، إن  البابا فرنسيس يعرب عن تضامنه الصادق مع كل المتضررين جراء هذا العنف،  موكلاً النفوس إلى رحمة الله تعالى".


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2017)

* الانبا روفائيل يا مسيحيِّين كفاياكم! إحنا مش مولودين عشان نموت أو نُستَشهَد ..مفيش حاجه اسمها [مبروك عليهم] ..*

    منذ 22 ثانيه May 28, 2017, 7:12 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




*
صورة أرشيفية* 
  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebook2.5KShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         مواضيع عامه

نيافة الانبا روفائيل





â‌¤
يا مسيحيِّين كفاياكم!
إحنا مش مولودين عشان نموت أو نُستَشهَد ..
إحنا مولودين عشان نعيش للمسيح ونشهَدله ..
مفيش حاجه اسمها [مبروك عليهم] ..
كفاياكم تقليل وتشويه للمشاعر والحزن والألم ..
لو جرَّبتوا تشوفوا أشلاء ولادكم، مش هتقبلوا مُباركة من حَدّ ..
تعزية الله ليكوا في الألم، مسيحيَّة ..
لكن استمتاعكوا بالألم، مازوخيَّة. وتمنِّياتكوا بكلمة [عقبالكوا]، ساديَّة ..
كفاياكم تصديق لنبوَّات كاذبة عن مصر، من سنين ولحد دلوقتي!
سيبوا الدموع تنزل وتغرَّق وشوشكم قُدَّام الله ..
روحوا صارعوا مع الله واسكبوا نفسكوا قُدَّامه ..
روحوا اشتكوله صمته وصبره ..
روحوا قولوله [لماذا تختفي في أزمنة الضيق] مزمور 1:10 ..
روحوا قولوله [انظُر إلى تهديداتهم] أعمال 29:4 ..
لو جُوَّاك غفران حقيقي للقتَلَة، آمين ..
لو مش جوَّاك، متتكسفش تشتكي لله منهم ..
إلهنا حيّ بيعزِّي ويسترد ويخلَّص ..
بس كمان أحيانًا بيسكت ويصمت ويختفي ..
كوننا واثقين فيه في الحالتين، دي حاجة ..
وكوننا مش مبسوطين بصمته وسكوته، دي حاجة تانية ..
محتاجين تدخُّل إلهي يفتح عيون المخدوعين والمُزيَّفين والقاتلين ..
ومحتاجين تعزية إلهية تغمر قلوب المكلومين والثكالى والأيتام ..
متحبسوش دموعكوا، متكتموش حزنكوا، متكبتوش كلماتكوا ..
متخفوش إحباطكوا، متمنعوش شكواكوا، متكابروش في ضعفكوا!
[راحيل تبكي على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزَّى ..
لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين] نبوَّة إرميا 15:31*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2017)

*أخييييييييييييييييييرا الأسلوب إتغير أخييييييييييييييرا 

ياااااااااااااااااااااه 

*​


----------



## freeman001 (29 مايو 2017)

سؤال للادمن ... لماذا تم حذف مشاركتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أخييييييييييييييييييرا الأسلوب إتغير أخييييييييييييييرا
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> *​




*وانا ايضا فرحت كتييييييييييييييييير اوووووووي

ولكن - هذا نصف الحل

والنصف الاخر سيكون ويجب ان يكون على ارض الواقع
*


----------



## freeman001 (29 مايو 2017)

واضح كدة ان دي قعدة مصاطب للفضفضة وبس لكن اتخاذ خطوة فعلية لوضح حد لهذة المجازر مش مهم ليكم علشان كدة حذفتم مشاركتي الاولي اما اقتراحكم بحمل السلاح والدفاع عن انفسنا دة كلام للتفريغ عن غضبكم فقط  .. اذا اردتم اتخاذ رد فعل حقيقي ومؤثر ادعوا  الي اضراب عااااااااااااااام والامتناع عن الذهاب للعمل  لجميع المسيحيين بمصر بمختلف طوائفها الارثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتسانت  لمدة اسبوع واااااااااااااااااااحد كبداية للتعبير عن قوتنا من الناحية الاقتصادية  وسيتسبب بشلل تام في اقتصاد البلد حيث انه من المعروف  المسيحيين هم اساس الاقتصاد بينما الاخرون لا يعملون سواء في رمضان او غيرة وصدقوني الموضوع دة هيجيب نتيجة افضل من الدعوة الي حمل السلاح فكروا واعقلوها


----------



## freeman001 (29 مايو 2017)

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1304345-كارثه-جديده--ظهور-دورات-تدريبيه-للتدريب-علي-قتل-الاقباط--صور


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أخييييييييييييييييييرا الأسلوب إتغير أخييييييييييييييرا
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> *​



متفرحيش اوى رجع فى كلامه و كذب الكلام ده
خاف يمكن يتوقف هو كمان 
لكنه بصراحه كان مضايق جدا من موضوع فى شهادات الوفاه الشهداء كتلة بسبب صدمه 
وقال كده حق اهلهم ممكن بضيع فى التعويضات
ربنا يستر وميكذبش الكلام ده


----------



## كليماندوس (30 مايو 2017)

*و فى سياق الموضوع و بإعتبار الضربة الجوية بليبيا كرد فعل للحادث الغاشم
- - - - - 
نقلا عن الاهرام الكندي ... شاهد تعليق ” القمص يعقوب ” على ضرب داعش ليبيا






استنكر القمص يعقوب عشم الله، الكاهن لدى مطرانية الفيوم، الإجراءات التي اتخذتها الدولة بعد الحوادث الإرهابية التي تعرض لها الأقباط مؤخرًا، والتي كان أخرها تفجير كنيستي طنطا والإسكندرية، وتعرض أقباط المنيا لهجوم إرهابي أثناء استقلالهم أتوبيس خاص.
وقال إن الدولة استغلت حوداث الأقباط لاتخاذ إجراءات تخدم سياسة النظام وليس حماية الأقباط، مشيرًا إلى أن إعلان الدولة حالة الطوارئ عقب تفجير كنيستي طنطا والإسكندرية، كسبت به الدولة مزيدًا من «البطش والسلطة المفرطة»، حسب قوله.
كما أشار إلى أن الضربات الجوية المصرية على أهداف في ليبيا، من أجل الوقوف مع حليف الدولة المصرية الجنرال الليبي خليفة حفتر وليس من أجل الثأر لأقباط المنيا.
وكتب القمص “عشم الله” عبر صفحتيه على موقعي التواصل الاجتماعي “فيسبوك” و”تويتر” :«الأقباط اتفجروا في طنطا واسكندرية الدولة أعلنت حالة الطوارئ وكسبت مزيد من البطش والسلطة المفرطة.. الأقباط اتقتلوا في المنيا الدولة ضربت ليبيا ووقفت جنب حليفها الرئيسي في ليبيا خليفه حفتر».
وتابع :« الأقباط خدوا أيه غير مصمصة الشفايف من البعض والشماتة من البعض والتعاطف من البعض.. شوفوا أيه المكسب اللي جاي علشان الضرب مش هيقف»، حسب قوله.

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1304891-%D9%86%D9%82%D9%84%D8%A7-%D8%B9%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%8A--%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%87%D8%AF-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%82-%E2%80%9D-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D9%85%D8%B5-%D9%8A%D8%B9%D9%82%D9%88%D8%A8-%E2%80%9D-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A8-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%B4-%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A7​*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 مايو 2017)

*معجزة حية حدثت أثناء الاعتداء علي اقباط المنيا*

[YOUTUBE]Dbe3YkMDHjI&ytbChannel=Mesat%20Live [/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> متفرحيش اوى رجع فى كلامه و كذب الكلام ده
> خاف يمكن يتوقف هو كمان



*وكسة سودة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و فى سياق الموضوع و بإعتبار الضربة الجوية بليبيا كرد فعل للحادث الغاشم
> - - - - -
> نقلا عن الاهرام الكندي ... شاهد تعليق ” القمص يعقوب ” على ضرب داعش ليبيا
> 
> ...



*حيقولك دا الأهرام الكندى 

جريدة إخوانية كاذبة 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2017)

* السيناريو الصدمة فى مذبحة أقباط المنيا*

    منذ 56 ثانيه May 30, 2017, 10:38 am
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebook108Share to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 


اليوم الجديد

-  تنظيم «الدولة الإسلامية فى مصر» الإرهابى ينفذ تهديد قائده باستهداف المسيحيين بعد أقل من شهر من نشره
- فلول خلايا «الكرنك» السريين يشكلون الروافد الرئيسية لدواعش قبلى..  والهجوم المسلح ينقل تكتيكات حرب العصابات السيناوية إلى الوادى بـ«الدفع  الرباعى»
-  استراتيجية أبو أياد المصرى وانتحارى البطرسية تواصل حصد أرواح الأقباط.. والهدف ضرب الدولة بـ«النكاية والإنهاك» والفوضى

هو أسبوع المصريين فى داعش بامتياز.. قتلة وإرهابيون وأبواق تعصب وطائفية وتطرف وعنف مسلح، وكذا شهداء..
فى سوريا، تم الإعلان عن مقتل وزير الحرب لداعش، أبو مصعب المصرى، بحلب على  يد قوات النظام، وفى واشنطن، قررت الخارجية الأمريكية، تسمية أبو أسامة  المصرى، قيادى ولاية سيناء والمتحدث باسمها، ضمن لائحتها للإرهاب، بينما  كانت المذبحة الأفدح على الأرجح على يد «الدولة الإسلامية فى مصر/ أرض  الكنانة»، فى صحراء المنيا، حيث الهجوم الدموى لمسلحين على حافلة تضم  أقباطًا فسقط العشرات من الضحايا من بينهم أطفال.

فى عملية المنيا البشعة، بدت استراتيجية النكاية والإنهاك الداعشية، التى  ينص عليها دستور الخلافة المزعومة لأبو بكر البغدادى والمعروف إعلاميا  «بإدارة التوحش»، فى أكثر صورها فداحة، حيث ضرب التنظيم، وبخاصة فرعه خارج  سيناء «الدولة الإسلامية فى مصر»، بعنف لتعميم هدف نشر الفوضى والرعب وهدر  السلم الاجتماعى بإرهاب المدنيين، فضلًا عن «التسبب فى خسائر فادحة للدول  التى تتعرض لها (هجمات النكاية)، خاصة مع صعوبة تحديد هوية العناصر  المقاتلة وأماكن اختفائهم والأماكن المستهدفة بالعمليات».

هجوم المنيا، يؤكد كذا حقيقتين، الأولى، تدشين تنظيم ولاية مصر (الدولة  الإسلامية فى أرض الكنانة فى الوادى والعاصمة)، كرقم صعب فى معادلة الإرهاب  على ضفاف النيل، ناهيك بتأصيل خططه وأولوياته الكبرى التى تضع الأقباط فى  صدارة المستهدفين، دون غيرهم، وهو ما تكرر فى عمليات تفخيخ الكنائس  بالانتحاريين (البطرسية بالقاهرة وكنيستى طنطا والإسكندرية).

وكان الإعلان الرسمى عن وجود تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية فى مصر( بعيدًا عن  ولاية سيناء)، وقائده الغامض غير معروف الاسم أو الهوية، قد تم لأول مرة من  الناحية التوثيقية مطلع مايو الماضى، حيث نشرت مجلة النبأ الإلكترونية  الداعشية، حوارًا مع الأخير، أعلن فيه صراحة أن الأقباط هدف استراتيجى  لرجاله..
فى أقل من شهر نفذ تهديداته بدم بارد..
وهى تهديدات ضد الأقباط سبق أن أصدرها محمود شفيق (أبو عبد الله المصرى)،  انتحارى البطرسية، فى فيديو شهير له نشر فى 19 فبراير الماضى (بعد نحو  شهرين من العملية)، وقد حمل خاتم «الدولة الإسلامية فى مصر» لا ولاية  سيناء.

ومن قبله، وتحديدًا فى نوفمبر 2015، روج ناشط داعشى مصرى، يدعى أبو أياد  المصرى، صراحة لقتال النصارى واستهداف القساوسة والكنائس والأديرة باعتبار  المسيحيين محاربين.

الحقيقة الثانية، تواصل النهج الداعشى فى غزوات المناسبات التاريخية  والدينية والوطنية، وفى ما يخص الأقباط تتجسد تلك النقطة بقسوة.. الهجمات  الدموية الخسيسة التى استهدفتهم فى نصف العام الأخير، جميعها فى مناسبات  إسلامية ومسيحية (المولد النبوى، أحد السعف، اليوم السابق لشهر رمضان).

دلالات جانبية أخرى تثيرها عملية المنيا، لعل أبرزها، تجدد جريان الدماء  القبطية فى منطقة (قبلى) لها تاريخ مأساوى فى هذا الشأن على يد جماعات  التطرف طيلة العقود الثلاثة الماضية، علاوة على إشارة تغلغل الخلايا  الداعشية بالصعيد، سواء كان ميدان قتالها بالجنوب كما جرى مع حافلة  الأقباط، أو كان عابرًا للمحافظات صوب الشمال، مثلما تم فى تفجيرى كنيستى  أحد الشعانين.

لا يمكن كذلك تجاهل وجود عناصر هاربة من خلية تفجير الكنائس التى أحيلت  مؤخرًا إلى القضاء العسكرى، على خلفية تفجيرات الببطرسية وكنائس الإسكندرية  طنطا، وربما تكون عملية المنيا رد فعل انتقامى على تلك الإحالة، أو تمت  على يد المتهمين الفارين، على أساس اعتياد الأقباط تسيير رحلات أسبوعية،  صباح كل جمعة إلى الأديرة النائية، وسط غياب أمنى عن تأمين الطرق والمناطق  المتطرفة والبعيدة، ما جعل الضحايا صيدًا سهلًا للقتلة.

استخدام آلية التنفيذ عبر مسلحين ملثمين وعربات دفع رباعى، حسب المعلومات  الأولية المتواترة، ينقل تكتيكات حرب العصابات الداعشية السيناوية إلى  الوادى وشرق قناة السويس، وهذا نذير خطر.
أحاديث متهمى خلية الكرنك، عن وجود خلايا داعشية عنقودية مستترة وكامنة بالصعيد تنتظر الإشارة، صار واقعا مؤلما على الأرض.

هل وصلنا إلى احتمال إعلان ولاية داعش الصعيد؟.. ربما.. وفى ذلك تبشيرات  إلكترونية عدة منذ العام 2015، لكن لا يمكن الجزم بها حتى الآن.

وكما تكرر عدة مرات فى مختلف الحوادث المشابهة، فإن لحادثة المنيا أهدافا  سياسية، فإلى جانب إثارة الفوضى والفزع، هناك رغبة من جانب التنظيمات فى  فتح المجال للتدخل الأجنبى وللشماتة الخارجية، أضف إلى ذلك تهديد الأقباط  ومضاعفة مخاوفهم.. ونقل الدماء إلى أبواب كنائسهم وأديرتها، وتفجير غضب ولو  ظل مكتومًا أو مسيطرًا عليه من جانب قادة الكاتدرائية المرقسية للأقباط  الأرثوذكس، تجاه الدولة التى ستظهر وكأنها لا تحميهم، سواء فى حالة الحوادث  الطائفية العادية، أو فى حالة العمليات الإرهابية الدموية التى تستهدفهم  من حين لآخر.

وهو الهدف ذاته التى أرادت الجماعات المسلحة فى سيناء بزعامة داعش  (الولاية)، أن تحرزه عندما استهدفه 7 من سكان شبه الجزيرة فى جرائم قتل شبه  مسلسلة، مع مزيد من الإثارة عبر إجبار المدنيين على النزوح بعيدًا عن  مساكنهم، فى ما يشكل ضغطًا على السلطة والدولة.

إنها اللعبة الجديدة للجماعات الإرهابية النشطة فى مصر فى الوقت الراهن،  وخاصة بعد أن تلاشت الفوارق الفكرية والسياسية والاستراتيجية بينها، لتصبح  جماعات هجين تتعاون فيها رموز داعش مع لجان الإخوان النوعية مع حازمون  والسلفية الجهادية وما تبقى كوادر القاعدة غيرها، بينما شعار الجميع: كلنا  معًا لضرب نظام الحكم بسلاح الطائفية.

هكذا، ومرة أخرى أعاد الدواعش مصر، وعبر الأقباط كالعادة، إلى واجهة حفلات  الدم.. بيد أن الدواعش المصريين ظهروا على نحو لافت هذه الأيام، بما يمنح  دلالة على أن موجات العنف ستطال فى أرض الكنانة، إن لم يكن الانتباه  كبيرًا.

فليس هناك معنى لاغتيال قوات الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد لمن يشار إليه  باعتباره الرابع فى ترتيب القيادة الداعشية فى الشام، المجهول أبو مصعب  المصرى، إلا أن هناك مزيدًا من رسل الدم، إن آجلًا أو عاجلًا، سيعودون  لمواصلة النشاط فى البلد الأم.

كما أن إعلان الولايات المتحدة وضع أبو أسامة المصرى، قيادى ولاية سيناء  على قوائمها للإرهاب، إنما ومن المرجح أن يكون له رد فعل استعراضى استفزازى  من جانب تنظيمه أو ما تبقى نشط منه، حتى ولو كان الرجل، واسمه الحقيقى،  محمد أحمد على العيسوى، مختبئًا فى غزة كما يشاع.

وبالقطع، لا مفر من التعاطى مع الأمر بكثير من الحساسية، إن جاز التعبير،  فمن ناحية لن تُقدم واشنطن على تتبع شخص ووضعه على قوائمها لمكافحة  الإرهاب، إلا لو كان لديها معلومات أمنية واستخباراتية ذات قيمة معتبرة على  أقل تقدير.

لكن، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن توصيف القيادى الغامض كزعيم لدواعش سيناء، بمعنى  كونه واليًا أو أميرًا، تولى إدارة تنظيم أنصار بيت المقدس فى سيناء، بعد  مقتل أبو دعاء الأنصارى، فى أغسطس الماضى، حيث كان يشغل قبلها منصب المتحدث  الإعلامى باسم التنظيم الإرهابى، فربما يكون ذلك محل مراجعة، على خلفية  عدد من الشواهد والمعلومات المضادة المتاحة.

منها أن إصدارات داعش الإعلامية الرسمية، سواء تلك المركزية أو نظيراتها  المحلية، تسمى المدعو أبو هاجر الهاشمى كقائد لدواعش سيناء خلفًا للأنصارى،  كاشفة عن كونه عراقى الجنسية، من جنرالات صدام حسين السابقين.
كما تم الإعلان من جانب إصدارات الدولة الإسلامية المزعومة مؤخرًا كذلك عن وجود زعيم ثان لدواعش مصر، ممن ينشطون خارج سيناء.

ورغم أن اسم الأخير ظل مستترًا، لكنه على الأرجح لن يكون أبو أسامة المصرى، لأن الأخير من النشطين فى سيناء لا فى خارجها.
فى كل الأحوال، تبقى تلك معلومة فرعية، فالثابت أن النافخين فى العنف  والترهيب والإرهاب، يجهزون أنفسهم لجولات تالية تستدعى أن يغير الأمن من  استراتيجية الاعتماد على قوائم المتطرفين التقليديين، والبحث عن تحديث لها  يضم تلك العناصر الجديدة الموتورة.*


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2017)

*مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط يتضامن مع الكنيسة القبطية في مصر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 بعث مجلس رؤساء كنائس الشرق الأوسط برقية  تعزية للبابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  في ضحايا الهجوم المسلح على ثلاث مركبات كانت تقل أقباطًا في محافظة  المنيا، واستشهد على إثره 30 شخصًا وأصاب العشرات.
 وقال المجلس في بيان موقّع من أمينه العام  الأب ميشال جلخ ’أمام مشهد الاعتداءات الهمجية المتكررة التي تطاول  أبناءنا من الكنيسة القبطية في مصر، فإن رؤساء مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط  وأعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية يعلنون تضامنهم مع الكنيسة القبطية‘.
 وأضاف: ’إننا ندين هذا العمل الإرهابي  الذي يصادف بداية شهر رمضان الكريم، وندعو للعمل سريعًا لكشف ملابسات  الهجوم، وتحقيق العدالة بحق مرتكبيه، فلا يجوز أن تهدر دماء مسيحيينا، ولا  يمكننا أن نسكت عن قتل الأبرياء والأطفال‘، معلنًا وقوفه إلى جانب البابا  تواضروس وتضامنه مع كل خطوة يقوم بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2017)

*البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس في إرسالية  سيّدة النجاة السريانية الكاثوليكية في بروكسل – بلجيكا، ويصلّي لراحة أنفس  شهداء المنيا بمصر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم الأحد  28 أيّار 2017، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة إرسالية  سيّدة النجاة السريانية الكاثوليكية في بروكسل – بلجيكا، يعاونه الأب حبيب  مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     حضر القداس جمع غفير من المؤمنين من  أبناء الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في بلجيكا، من مقيمين ومن حديثي  الوجود، وفي مقدّمتهم الشمّاس الجديد المسؤول عن الإرسالية توما حبّابة،  وكذلك الشمّاس جبرائيل عطالله القادم مع عائلته من أودِن – هولندا خصيصاً  للمشاركة في هذه المناسبة.
     بعد الإنجيل المقدس، ارتجل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك موعظة روحية، تحدّث فيها عن المحبّة كأساس للحياة المسيحية وميزة  تطبع حياة المؤمن بالرب يسوع، ليشعّ نوره أمام الناس، ويكون كالخميرة التي  تخمّر عجين مجتمعه، بل العالم برمّته.
     وتطرّق غبطته إلى الأوضاع في الشرق  وما يتعرّض له أبناء شعبنا المسيحي فيه من آلام واضطهادات ومعانيات،  مصلّياً بحرارة من أجل راحة نفوس شهداء المنيا بمصر، ومن أجل شفاء الجرحى،  وانتهاء دوّامة العنف والتطرّف والإرهاب، وإحلال السلام والأمان والطمأنينة  في الشرق والعالم.
     وأكّد غبطته محبّة الكنيسة ورعايتها  لأبنائها أينما كانوا، وهي إذ تتمنّى أن يبقوا في أرضهم في الشرق ويحافظوا  على وجودهم فيها، إلا أنها تقف إلى جانبهم وتسعى لتأمين الرعاية الروحية  والراعوية لهم أينما ذهبوا في أنحاء العالم، ومن هذا المنطلق تأسّست  إرسالية سيّدة النجاة الحديثة في بلجيكا.
     وسأل غبطتُه اللهَ أن يبارك المؤمنين،  حاثّاً إيّاهم على الإلتفاف حول كنيستهم الأمّ، ومشجّعاً إيّاهم على  الإلتزام بالمشاركة في القداس والنشاطات الروحية وسواها، ومعرباً عن سروره  وفرحه لمشاهدتهم وهم يشاركون في هذا القداس بهذا العدد الكبير.
     وقبل البركة الختامية، سار غبطته في  تطواف مهيب داخل الكنيسة، تتقدّمه راية الصليب وتمثال مريم العذراء بمناسبة  انتهاء الشهر المريمي. وفي نهاية التطواف، منح غبطته البركة بأيقونة مريم  العذراء.
     وبعد القداس، استقبل غبطته المؤمنين الذين نالوا بركته الأبوية.


----------



## كليماندوس (31 مايو 2017)

*النواب يرفض حديث عماد جاد عن حادث دير الانبا صموئيل.. وعبد العال.. مزاجى كدا*




*عبر عماد جاد عضو مجلس النواب عبر صفحته الشخصية على الفيس بوك عن استيائه الشيديد من موقف مجلس النزاب من حادث دير الانبا صموئل الرافض للنقاش وخاصة من رئيس المجلس الذى رفض اعطائه الكلمة.

كتب عماد جاد تفاصيل الجلسة عبر صفحته الشخصية قائلا:  "في جلسة مجلس النواب صباح اليوم طلبت الكلمة وفق اللائحة للحديث حول حقيقية وتداعيات جريمة " دير الأنبا صموئيل،"، رفض رئيس المجلس منحي الكلمة ورتب منح الكلمات بحيث يقتل الموضوع وعندما وقفت وسألته ما هو معيار منح الكلمات قال : "مزاجي" فقلت له مزاجك لم يرد في اللائحة فهاج وماج وتحول الموقف الى شبه فوضى بسبب السنيدة.

ما رأيكم فيما يحدث داخل المجلس، لم تعد لدي القدرة على الفعل، حقيقة لا توجد ارادة للتغير او الفعل، الأوضاع تزداد تدهورا، مساحة حرية الرأي تتقلص، ولا ارادة في وقف ما يتعرض له الاقباط من جرائم بعد ان ضرب فيروس التعصب نخاع قطاعات واسعة في المجتمع، هناك من يتبادل التهاني لقتل مسيحيين تحت هاشتاج ' المنيا بتفرح' واطباء مستشفى العدوة كتبوا سبب الوفاة " صدمة ردحية" ولا مبالاة من قبل مؤسسات الدولة تجاه ما يجري.*

http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1305661-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%8A%D8%B1%D9%81%D8%B6-%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%AB-%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%B9%D9%86-%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%AB-%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D8%B5%D9%85%D9%88%D8%A6%D9%8A%D9%84-%D9%88%D8%B9%D8%A8%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%AC%D9%89-%D9%83%D8%AF%D8%A7


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> ما رأيكم فيما يحدث داخل المجلس، لم تعد لدي القدرة على الفعل، حقيقة لا توجد ارادة للتغير او الفعل، الأوضاع تزداد تدهورا، مساحة حرية الرأي تتقلص، ولا ارادة في وقف ما يتعرض له الاقباط من جرائم بعد ان ضرب فيروس التعصب نخاع قطاعات واسعة في المجتمع، هناك من يتبادل التهاني لقتل مسيحيين تحت هاشتاج ' المنيا بتفرح' واطباء مستشفى العدوة كتبوا سبب الوفاة " صدمة ردحية" ولا مبالاة من قبل مؤسسات الدولة تجاه ما يجري.[/B]



*ألف ألف مبروك 

ليه حق باسم يوسف لما قال إزاى تختاروا واحد (السيسى) : كان مرسى (انتم رافضينه) مختاره وزير الدفاع !!!
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2017)

.
*طفل صغير يوم سألوه**
 عن دينه ودين أمه وابوه
 بص بدهشة و شاور فوق
 أصل لايمكن مره يتوه
 حطوا المدفع جنب جبينه
 وقالوا له أنه يغير دينه.
 .
 بص بدهشة وشاور فوق
 لقيوا صليب مرسوم فى يمينه
 قالوا له انك هتموت
 رد بسرعة كفاية سكوت.
 .
 بص بدهشة وشاور فوق
 كان شايف مجد الملكوت
 قال له نخ قوام يا صعيدى
 بص المدفع اللى فى أيدي.
 .
 بص بدهشة و شاور فوق
 ربى حبيبى وملكى وسيدى
 قالوا يا عيل منك ليه
 انت هتتعب قلبنا ليه.
 .
 بص بدهشة وشاور فوق
 جسد الغربة أنا هرميه
 يعنى خلاص ده كلام رجاله
 كنت فاكركوا عيال برياله.
 .
 بص بدهشة وشاور فوق
 احنا صعايده أسود شغاله
 خد فى دماغك طلقة نار
 يادى الخيبة ويا دى العار.
 .
 ده بص بدهشة وشاور فوق
 ومسيحه وربه اللى اختار
 يا ولاد المنيا يا جبروت
 عصر الشهدا خلاص هيعود
 بصوا بدهشة وشاوروا لفوق
 متخافش يا عمو احنا اسود.
 .
 .
**





.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2017)

*د. عماد جاد يعيشون بيننا!! * *أمس PM 10:09 * 
*AddThis Sharing Buttons**Share to Facebook2.8KShare to TwitterShare to Google+Share to More25*




*خلصت عقب لقاءات  مكثفة وحوارات طويلة مع ناجين من جريمة «دير الأنبا صموئيل» إلى أن الجناة  لم يأتوا من خارج البلاد، بل هم من سكان نفس المنطقة، ومن القرى والمدن  المجاورة لها، فالتشدد والتطرف يضرب المنطقة بالكامل بحيث تجد مدينة مثل  العدوة لا توجد بها كنيسة واحدة، وكلما اشترى أقباط المدينة قطعة أرض  وتقدموا بطلب بناء كنيسة عليها، يظهر على الفور مسجد على مسافة قريبة من  قطعة الأرض المستهدف إنشاء كنيسة عليها، ومن ثم وجب على أقباط المدينة  البحث عن قطعة أرض أخرى تبتعد مسافة كافية عن أقرب مسجد، فلا يجوز بناء  كنيسة على مقربة من مسجد، والعكس غير صحيح، فما أن تبنى كنيسة بعد طول عناء  ومعاناة حتى يظهر حولها أكثر من مسجد. أيضاً تعد قرية دلجا، القريبة من  موقع الحادث، معقلاً للتشدد والتطرف فهى مسقط رأس عاصم عبدالماجد، ويوجد  بها مئات السلفيين والدواعش، يكفى أن نقول إنه خلال حكم مرسى والجماعة قام  متشددو القرية باستخراج جثة مواطن مسيحى وسحلوها فى مشهد لا يمت للإنسانية  بصلة من قريب أو بعيد. فى هذه المنطقة ينتشر الدواعش بكثرة، ومن ثم فإن  ارتكاب جريمة دير الأنبا صموئيل لا يحتاج عناصر غير مصرية ولا غريبة عن  المنطقة ففى المنطقة ما يكفى من الدواعش لارتكاب جرائم يندى لها جبين  الإنسانية.*
*الناجون يتحدثون بكل ثقة عن أن المجرمين من  المنطقة، شكلاً ولغة، وأنهم اهتموا أولاً بالاستيلاء على ممتلكات الجناة  وتحديداً الذهب والموبايلات والأموال، وهو سلوك جماعات دينية مصرية من منطق  الاستحلال وسبق أن مارسوه منذ سبعينات القرن الماضى.*
*أيضاً هناك حالة من فقدان الحس والشعور الإنسانى  بحيث يطلب من السيدات والأطفال نطق الشهادة حتى ينجوا، وهو ما تم رفضه  تماماً، فكان الرد وابلاً من الرصاص فى الصدور والقلوب، لم يفرقوا بين رجل  وسيدة، طفل وشيخ، أطلقوا الرصاص بشكل عشوائى فى الأوتوبيس، ثم أنزلوا  الرجال وقتلوهم خارج الأوتوبيس.*
*معلومات أهل المنطقة تقول إنه لا يمكن لغريب أن  يدخل هذه المنطقة دون ترتيب وتنسيق مسبق مع العرب الموجودين فيها، وتقديرهم  أن المجرمين من أهل المنطقة، يعرفون كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنها، يعلمون أن هناك  عدة كيلومترات لا توجد بها تغطية من قبَل شبكات التليفون المحمول، أى  تنقطع فيها إشارة البث، وهى المنطقة التى تم تنفيذ الجريمة فيها، أى إن من  قام بالتنفيذ يعلم تماماً أن الضحايا لا يمكنهم استخدام هواتفهم النقالة  ومن ثم لا يمكنهم الاستغاثة، لذلك تصرفوا بهدوء شديد، طالبوا الضحايا  باعتناق الإسلام عبر نطق الشهادة، ثم جمعوا متعلقاتهم وأشياءهم الثمينة،  وصفوّهم جسدياً ومثلوا بالجثث، ارتكبوا جريمتهم وغادروا المكان ولم يعلم  أحد بالحادث إلا بعد وقوعه بأكثر من ساعتين وعن طريق أوتوبيس سياحى كان يمر  بالمنطقة، شهد الكارثة وقام بالإبلاغ عنها، فتحركت أجهزتنا المعنية وباشرت  التحقيق، وكان قد مر وقت كافٍ بحيث اختفى الجناة أو عادوا إلى ديارهم.*
*يا سادة المجرمون مننا ويعيشون بيننا، منهم من  تربى على الفكر المتطرف الرافض للآخر الدينى والطائفى، ومنهم من ذهب إلى  الدواعش وأجاد طرق القتل والنحر وعاد إلينا بالذبح والقتل والتمثيل بالجثث.  عليكم أن تعترفوا بأن القتلة والمجرمين من بيينا ويعيشون وسطنا، انظروا  إلى كم الشماتة فى الجريمة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى من مصريين يعيشون  بيننا، انظروا إلى مبررات القتل والنحر، منهم من يقول إنهم كفار وجب قتلهم،  ومنهم من يقول إنهم صليبيون، وهناك من يبرر ذلك بالرد على جرائم الهندوس  بحق مسلمى بورما.*
*الأمر جد خطير، والمسافات تتباعد بين المواطنين  المصريين، لا سيما لدى الشباب، والدعوات لأفكار انعزالية وتحصينية بدأت  تطرح، وإذا كانت الحكمة تقول إن معظم النار من مستصغر الشرر، فإن الحكمة  تقتضى التحرك العاجل من الدولة، مداواة الجراح، إنهاء الرخاوة فى التعامل  مع الدواعش، وإلا فإن البدائل لن تحمد عقباها وربما يأتى يوم لا ينفع فيه  ندم.*


----------



## كليماندوس (31 مايو 2017)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:




خلصت عقب لقاءات  مكثفة وحوارات طويلة مع ناجين من جريمة «دير الأنبا صموئيل» إلى أن الجناة  لم يأتوا من خارج البلاد، بل هم من سكان نفس المنطقة، ومن القرى والمدن  المجاورة لها،


 فى هذه المنطقة ينتشر الدواعش بكثرة، ومن ثم فإن  ارتكاب جريمة دير الأنبا صموئيل لا يحتاج عناصر غير مصرية ولا غريبة عن  المنطقة ففى المنطقة ما يكفى من الدواعش لارتكاب جرائم يندى لها جبين  الإنسانية.

معلومات أهل المنطقة تقول إنه لا يمكن لغريب أن  يدخل هذه المنطقة دون ترتيب وتنسيق مسبق مع العرب الموجودين فيها، وتقديرهم  أن المجرمين من أهل المنطقة، يعرفون كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنها، يعلمون أن هناك  عدة كيلومترات لا توجد بها تغطية من قبَل شبكات التليفون المحمول، أى  تنقطع فيها إشارة البث، وهى المنطقة التى تم تنفيذ الجريمة فيها، أى إن من  قام بالتنفيذ يعلم تماماً أن الضحايا لا يمكنهم استخدام هواتفهم النقالة  ومن ثم لا يمكنهم الاستغاثة، لذلك تصرفوا بهدوء شديد، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا كانت هذه هى محصلة المناقشات مع الضحايا - و بمقطع الفيديو الفائت لى - ذكرت المصابه بان الامن الوطنى لديهم صورهم على موبايلاتهم ...
 اليس من باب اولى الامن الوطنى و مباحثه ( هم واقفين على يقين الاحداث ؟ )
اذن فا على اى اساس شن الجيش المصرى هجماته بالطيران على دواعش ليبيا ؟
 و لماذا ؟
لا اجد اجابه واحدة شافية غير ان اصدقائنا هنا و من هم محروق قلبهم علينا - هُم على صواب فى كل ما قالوه


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



 ولم يعلم  أحد بالحادث إلا بعد وقوعه بأكثر من ساعتين وعن طريق أوتوبيس سياحى كان يمر  بالمنطقة، شهد الكارثة وقام بالإبلاغ عنها، فتحركت أجهزتنا المعنية وباشرت  التحقيق، وكان قد مر وقت كافٍ بحيث اختفى الجناة أو عادوا إلى ديارهم.


أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا اكرر ما قالته المصابه بمقطع الفيديو - لما الانتظار عليهم ؟
هل حتى يتمموا فعله جديدة ؟



سمعان الاخميمى قال:



يا سادة المجرمون مننا ويعيشون بيننا، ..... انظروا  إلى كم الشماتة فى الجريمة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى من مصريين يعيشون  بيننا، انظروا إلى مبررات القتل والنحر، 


الأمر جد خطير، والمسافات تتباعد بين المواطنين  المصريين، لا سيما لدى الشباب، والدعوات لأفكار انعزالية وتحصينية بدأت  تطرح، وإذا كانت الحكمة تقول إن معظم النار من مستصغر الشرر، فإن الحكمة  تقتضى التحرك العاجل من الدولة، مداواة الجراح، إنهاء الرخاوة فى التعامل  مع الدواعش، وإلا فإن البدائل لن تحمد عقباها وربما يأتى يوم لا ينفع فيه  ندم.


أنقر للتوسيع...

**و هذا يفسر رفض البرلمان مناقشة احداث دير الانبا صاموئيل ...
الستم معى ؟
*


----------



## Remark (31 مايو 2017)

*"البابا تواضروس" فى عظته الأسبوعية : إلتّفوا حول مصر فى حربها ضد "الإرهاب" !!*

*البابا "تواضروس" فى عظته الأسبوعية : إلتّفوا حول مصر فى حربها ضد "الإرهاب" !!
​*​"*اليـوم السابـع*" : الأربعاء 31 مايو 2017



​
قدّم البابا "تواضروس الثانى"، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، التّعازى فى شهداء مصر، ضحايا الحادث الإرهابي، الذى إستهدف رحلة للأقباط، كانت فى طريقها لدير الأنبا "صموئيل المعترف" بالمنيا، الجمعة الماضية.

ودعا البابا "تواضروس"، خلال عظته الأسبوعية، بكنيسة "الأنبا بيشوي"، بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، المصريين للإلتفاف حول الدولة فى حربها ضد "الإرهاب" 

وقال البابا : "نصلى أن يحفظ الله البلاد معتبراً أن إستهداف "الأقباط" ، ما هو إلا محاولة "خبيثة"، من الإرهابيين لكسر الوحدة الوطنية بين المصريين".


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> اذا كانت هذه هى محصلة المناقشات مع الضحايا - و بمقطع الفيديو الفائت لى - ذكرت المصابه بان الامن الوطنى لديهم صورهم على موبايلاتهم ...
> اليس من باب اولى الامن الوطنى و مباحثه ( هم واقفين على يقين الاحداث ؟ )
> اذن فا على اى اساس شن الجيش المصرى هجماته بالطيران على دواعش ليبيا ؟
> ...




*معاك أنا 

حاجة تحزن 

شوفت الفيديو دا ؟؟​*
[YOUTUBE]uVhhqho3_dE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 يونيو 2017)

*هو  من المناقشات والحوارات  بات  راسخا فى قناعتى ان  الفاعلين  هم  [ مستدعشون ]  صعيديون  
من المنطقة بمعناها الموسع 
وان مشوار ليبيا  ده - على احسن تقدير  هو محاولة لتجفيف منابع الدعم اللوجستى  فقط *​.


----------



## كليماندوس (2 يونيو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *وان مشوار ليبيا  ده - على احسن تقدير  هو محاولة لتجفيف منابع الدعم اللوجستى  فقط *


*ليس فقط لتجفيف الدعم اللوجستى و لكن ايضا للإبعاد الائمة عن من هم على ارض الوطن
و ابضا توجيه الراى العام بأنهم متسللين من خارج البلاد و ليسو هم بداخلها و بالتالى فلا تتم مواجهتهم

لان على ما يبدو النظام لا يرحب بمواجهتهم ( مثل رفض البرلمان مناقشه حادثة الدير ) نزولا على (( مزاااج  )) رئيس المجلس*


----------



## كليماندوس (2 يونيو 2017)

*خبــر **** عن دير الأنبا صموئيل*







*قال مسئول كنسي، أن دير الأنبا صموئيل المعترف بالطريق الصحراوي الغربي في المنيا، استقبل زيارات لأسر وعائلات قبطيه، كما هو معتاد في كل يوم جمعه، وذلك بعد مرور أسبوع واحد على الحادث الإرهابي، الذي استهدف مواطنين أقباط كانوا في طريقهم لزيارة الدير، وخلف 28 شهيداً و26 مصاباً.
أضاف، أن أجهزة الأمن وضعت بوابات أمنية بمدخل الدير، للتفتيش والتحقق من المترددين على الطريق، كما شكلت قوات أمنية لمرافقة الزائرين من بداية الطريق حتى وصول مقر الدير بعمق 25 كيلومتراً بالصحراء الغربية.
وكان اللواء ممدوح عبد المنصف حبيب، مدير أمن المنيا، زار أمس الخميس، عدداً من الأديرة بدائرة المحافظة، منها دير الأنبا صموئيل، وتابع الخدمات الأمنية، وتقابل مع الكهنة، وطالبهم بضرورة التعاون والتنسيق مع الجهات الأمنية وأهمية الإخطار المسبق بالرحلات والزيارات، لإتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين الوفود ومرافقيهم للأديرة، وبعد الإنتهاء من الزيارة لتأمين العودة.
كما أستعرض مدير الأمن، مقترح عمل نقطة فرز "نقطة تفتيش أمنيه" متقدمة لبوابات جميع الأديرة الرئيسية لفحص المترددين مع التأكيد على ضرورة وجود مندوب عن تلك الأديرة وعنصر نسائى، ووضع بوابات الكترونية وبناء أبراج ودشم للوصول إلى أداء أمنى متميز.

يذكر أن فريق من البحث الجنائي بقطاع شمال المنيا، برئاسة اللواء محمودعفيفي، مدير إدارة البحث بالمديرية، يواصل جهود البحث عن الجناه، وكشفت مصادر أمنية أنه تم إستدعاء عدداً من أصحاب المزارع والمحاجر المتاخمة لموقع الهجوم الإرهابي للإستدلال والتعرف على المترددين على المنطقة، سواء من محافظة المنيا، أو المحافظات المجاورة.
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (2 يونيو 2017)

*انزال جوى على مغارات الجبل الغربى فى المنيا بعد التاكد من وجود عناصر ارهابية به*






*تم فجر اليوم عملية انزال جوى على مغارات الجبل الغربى فى المنيا ومحاصرة للعناصر الإرهابية . وجاء ذلك بعد قيام قوات العمليات الخاصة والصاعقة بمحاصرة الجبل منذ 3 ايام بعد التاكد من اختباء الأرهابيين فى الجبل والعثور على مواد اعاشة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> *انزال جوى على مغارات الجبل الغربى فى المنيا بعد التاكد من وجود عناصر ارهابية به*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هل وجدوا العناصر الارهابية ؟؟

و لا مواد إعاشة بس ؟؟

شكل الارهابيين هربوا :love34:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> *ليس فقط لتجفيف الدعم اللوجستى و لكن ايضا للإبعاد الائمة عن من هم على ارض الوطن
> و ابضا توجيه الراى العام بأنهم متسللين من خارج البلاد و ليسو هم بداخلها و بالتالى فلا تتم مواجهتهم
> 
> لان على ما يبدو النظام لا يرحب بمواجهتهم ( مثل رفض البرلمان مناقشه حادثة الدير ) نزولا على (( مزاااج  )) رئيس المجلس*



*بالظبط كدة 

الله ينور عليك​*


----------



## Remark (3 يونيو 2017)

*"أسوشيتدبرس": هجمات "المنيا" و"مانشستر" خرجت من "معسكرات الإرهاب" داخل ليبيا..*


*"أسوشيتدبرس": هجمات "المنيا" و"مانشستر" خرجت من "معسكرات الإرهاب" داخل ليبيا..
وقادة "داعش" يستغلون الإنفلات الأمنى ( بليبيا ) لتجنيد "عناصر جديدة"...
​*إحتلت الدولة الليبية على مدار الأيام القليلة الماضية صدارة المشهد على الصعيد الإقليمى والعالمى ولا تزال، منذ أن أقدم "شاباً ليبياً" على تفجير نفسه فى حفل "مانشستر أرينا"، وخلّفَ وراءه 22 قتيلاً، ثم بادرت القوات المسلحة المصرية بشن هجمات جوية ضد بؤر وتمركزات لجماعات إرهابية داخل مدينة "درنة" الليبية رداً على هجوم إستهدف أتوبيس للأقباط فى محافظة المنيا.

و قالت وكالة "الأسوشيتدبرس"، أن علاقة ليبيا بالهجوم الإنتحارى الذى إستهدف حفل فى مدينة "مانشستر" البريطانية فى 22 مايو الجارى، وكذلك الهجوم الإرهابى الذى إستهدف مسيحيين فى المنيا بمصر، يسلط الضوء على التهديد الذى تشكله الجماعات الإسلامية المسلحة التى تستغل الفوضى بليبيا.

وأضافت الوكالة فى تقرير على موقعها الإلكترونى، أن الجماعات المتطرفة تستغل الفوضى فى ليبيا، التى تعج بالعنف منذ الانتفاضة فى 2011 ومقتل العقيد "معمر القذافى"، لإتخاذ ملاذ آمن لها هناك وتجنيد مقاتلين وإرسال عناصر إرهابية لتنفيذ مذابح وجرائم فى كل مكان، ولا زال تعانى البلاد إدارات متصارعة، ويتقاتل الجيش بقيادة الجنرال "خليفة حفتر" مع الميليشيات الإسلامية للسيطرة على الأراضى والموارد والنفوذ السياسى.

وأشارت إلى أنه فى ذروة قوتهم فى ليبيا، سيطرت عناصر "داعش" على 160 كم ممتدة على الساحل الليبى وجنّد التنظيم بين 2000 و 5000 شخص، العديد منهم من *مصر* وتونس، وعلى الرغم من أن مرتكب هجوم "مانشستر" يحمل الجنسية البريطانية حيث تربى هناك إلا أنه وعائلته ذات الأصل الليبى عادوا إلى بلادهم الأم بعد سقوط "القذافى"، حيث إعتنق الأفكار المتطرفة، كما أن والده وأخيه إسلاميين وقد تم القبض عليهم بعد الهجوم الإرهابى.

وفى مصر، أرسل الرئيس "عبد الفتاح السيسي" قوة من سلاح الطيران المصرى لقصف مواقع الجماعات المسلحة فى شرق ليبيا بعد ساعات من قتل 29 مصرى مسيحى داخل حافلة خلال توجههم إلى "دير الأنبا صموئيل" فى المنيا، إذ تُشير المعلومات إلى أن* المسلحين الذين فتحوا النار عليهم تلقوا التدريب فى ليبيا*.

وتشكو مصر من تهريب الأسلحة عبر الحدود الصحراوية مع ليبيا والتى تصل إلى الجماعات الإرهابية بالداخل، كما تقول أجهزة الأمن المصرية أن مرتكبى تفجيرات الكنائس منذ ديسمبر الماضى *تلقوا التدريب فى قواعد تنظيم داعش فى ليبيا*.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2017)

* الجيش الليبي يفجر مفاجأة عن آخر اتصال بالإرهابيين في المنيا*

    منذ 34 ثانيه June 3, 2017, 4:47 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebook14Share to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد المسماري المتحدث باسم الجيش الليبي، إن آخر  اتصال إلى الإرهابيين في محافظة المنيا المصرية تم رصده قادما من مدينة  درنة، لذلك تم الإسراع وضرب مركز هذه المكالمات.
وتابع "القيادة العامة الليبية هي من أعطت الإحداثيات ومواقع الاتصال  ومخازن السلاح للقوات المصرية، والضربات مستمرة في إطار الحرب الإقليمية  على الإرهاب".


هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2017)

*لازال   شهر [ الخير  ] (...) سارى المفعول   
ومن اعماق القلب  
نتوجه بالتحذير من منطلق حرصنا    
اذ نتوقع عملا اجراميا جديدا  فى الفترة  من 4-يونيو2017    وحتى 16  يوليو2017م
موجهها  إلى الكنيسة القبطية   فى اعياد القديسين    ومهرجانات الاحتفال  باعياد القديسين  
  و  نتحسب  لهجوم  متوقع على كنائس  شهيرة   وأديرة معروفة *​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *لازال   شهر [ الخير  ] (...) سارى المفعول
> ومن اعماق القلب
> نتوجه بالتحذير من منطلق حرصنا
> اذ نتوقع عملا اجراميا جديدا  فى الفترة  من 4-يونيو2017    وحتى 16  يوليو2017م
> ...




*ياريت يا استاذ الكتريك ان تعمموا هكذا تحذير للجميع

عن طريق الموبايل او الاعلام او مباشرة داخل الكنائس - الخ

لاننا جميعنا على ثقة تامة بان الارهاب الاسلامي الداعشي 

وعملياته الارهابية سيزداد اكثر واكثر مما كانت عليه

(( مصر هي المحطة الثالثة لداعش بعد خسارتهم في العراق وسوريا ))
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 يونيو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *لازال   شهر [ الخير  ] (...) سارى المفعول
> ومن اعماق القلب
> نتوجه بالتحذير من منطلق حرصنا
> اذ نتوقع عملا اجراميا جديدا  فى الفترة  من 4-يونيو2017    وحتى 16  يوليو2017م
> ...


 * تصديقاً لمشاركتى  هذه  :
السفارة الامريكية - وستتلوها كافة السفارات الغربية تصدر تحذيرات  حادة لرعاياها   للحذر من أعمال إجرامية   دامية وموسعة متوقعه خلال  هذا الصيف    فى مصر   فى المؤسسات  الدينية المسيحية  أساساً   :  *​
 المصدر من  هنا 

*المصدر من هنا  

*


----------

